#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  opleiding theatertechniek?

## Dekkertje

Ik zit nu in het derde jaar van de opleiding AV-Medewerker, doordat ik het afgelopen jaar stage heb gelopen bij een reizende theaterproductie wil ik toch wat meer die kant op. Weet iemand of er een opleiding is die aansluit op of die van AV medewerker of theatertechniek van het grafisch lyceum? Is het mogelijk een opleiding theatertechniek op HBO niveau te doen als je daarvoor MBO 3 niveau hebt gedaan?
En heeft er nog iemand een mening over het doen van verdere scholing op hbo niveau ofzo.
Groeten Dekkertje!

----------


## rinus bakker

Wat betreft die vervolg-opleiding op HBO niveau - er is er bij mijn weten maar 1 (de OTT) en die zit in Amsterdam. 
Bel ze eens.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Staat ook voldoende info op de site....


Bellen zou ik niet doen... Komen niet zo aardig over op mij, sinds ik een keer heb gebeld!
20 november was er een open dag meen ik.
http://www.ott.ahk.nl/ of gebruik de zoekfunctie, want er is al veel over geschreven (o.a. in een topic wat ik heb gestart).

----------


## _Joop_

Er is inderdaad 20 november een open dag!:

"Open dagen: 20 november 2004, 22 januari 2005, 19 maart 2005. Telkens van 13.00-16.00 uur. Melden bij de receptie van de Theaterschool, Jodenbreestraat 3, Amsterdam"

Maar pas op, als je komt kun je mij tegen het lijf lopen...[} :Smile: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door _Joop__
> Maar pas op, als je komt kun je mij tegen het lijf lopen...[}]



Balen!  :Big Grin: 

Nja... mss kom ik je idd nog wel tegen. Ff kijken of ik nog een keertje kom kijken. Heb eigenlijk al mijn keuze gemaakt, maar moet voor LOB nog 2 handelingsdelen voltooien!

----------


## bazookakrid

ik zelf doe havo met profiel NG. ik heb veel ervaring in licht en geluid voor iemand van  mijn leeftijd. Ik werk bij een schouwburg en nog bij FARTHINGO en we hebben een theater op school met 250 zitplaatsen waar ik alles zelf heb aan gesloten.En die ik al 3 jaar run en ik heb een goede naam op gebouwd.De kwaliteit is sinds het begin steeds groter gegroeit. op die school maak je bijna geen kans, ze nemen maar 17 mensen aan en het liefst met VWO en het profiel NT. van de 5000 aanmeldingen. maar je kan het wel proberen maar ik heb de hoop opgegeven. er is wel een leuke mbo opleiding theatertechniek  in eindhoven. 3 jarig maar je kunt dus snel aan het werk.sterkte KRID

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik zou ook het vak Nederlands wat aandacht geven, als ik  jou was............

( ballet is met 2 L 's.  Ook hoofdletters gebruiken bij de opening van een nieuwe zin is handig..etc...)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bazookakrid_
> van de 5000 aanmeldingen.



Dat is nogal vaag.  En er zijn al meer discussies over geweest.

De ene beweert een paar duizend, een ander een paar honderd. Ook op de school zelf hoor je de meest uiteenlopende getallen.

Hier nog een linkje: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=8988
Hier is mij ook al de opleiding aangeraden en is erover gediscussieerd.  :Wink: 
Let wel: hij is al weer ruim een jaar oud. [:I]

----------


## deurklink

Ik zit zelf in Zwolle op de opleiding theater techniek en ben de eerste lichting! Dit heeft nadelen (dingen zijn nog niet voor elkaar enzo) maar ook veel voordelen! Je hebt zelf veel ruimte om dingen te regelen (zo zijn we met de klas het licht materiaal aan het voor elkaar maken) Daar leer je best veel van! Ik bedoel uitlichten/versterken is een kunst maar alles goed voor elkaar hebben ook! (blijkt wel uit veel foto's van "beginners" in dit forum) Het is gewoon leuk om alles uitzoeken en voor elkaar te maken. Dat zullen de mensen na ons veel minder hebben! Moet trouwens zeggen van de 4 klassen (1ste jaar) zijn we nu nog met 13 over (2de jaar) dus "natuurlijke" selectie doet gelukkig ook al erg veel! Oh ja.. nederlands krijgen we ook nog steeds wat voor sommige mensen niet verkeerd is!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
> Ik zit zelf in Zwolle op de opleiding theater techniek



Die is op MBO-niveau neem ik aan?

----------


## deurklink

Ja mbo niveau 3 word waarschijnlijk nog uit gebreid naar niveau 4.

----------


## bazookakrid

Bericht verwijderd door moderator.

Zeker wanneer je dyslectisch bent weet je dat er bijzonder eenvoudige hulpmiddelen zijn om een tekst (bijna) foutloos online te zetten....

Weet je dat niet, probeer het dan harder, want wij hechten daar WEL waarde aan!

----------


## DB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bazookakrid_
> 
>  op die school maak je bijna geen kans, ze nemen maar 17 mensen aan en het liefst met VWO en het profiel NT. van de 5000 aanmeldingen. maar je kan het wel proberen maar ik heb de hoop opgegeven.



5000 is nog al overdreven. Veel mensen hebben de indruk dat er heel veel aanmeldingen zijn. Maar dit valt in principe wel mee. Verder is 17 mensen per jaar idd niet veel. Maar dat ze het liefste VWO en NT profiel willen hebben is ook niet helemaal waar. Ze stellen gewoon op hun eigen manier klassen samen en je moet gewoon zorgen dat je eruit springt bij de selectie rondes. Zie het als een soort Sollicitatie, daar reageren tenslotte ook meer mensen op en wordt er over het algemeen maar 1 persoon aangenomen.
Tja en niet geschoten is altijd mis he. 
Dus als je het wilt zou ik het gewoon proberen.

----------


## AJB

Men heeft op de OTT in Amsterdam tussen de 180 en 240 serieuze aanmeldingen p.jaar. Hiervan blijven in de praktijk meestal 17 mensen over, in speciale gevallen kan dit afwijken...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Arvid,
ik had juist begrepen dat 200-250 een streefgetal was, 
maar dat er gemiddeld maar iets van 50-60 kandidaten per jaar zich aanmeldden.
Enig idee waarop dat getal van 17 gebaseerd is?
- Capaciteit van de opleiding? (beschikbare plaatsen in schoolbanken en klaslokalen)
- Kansen op werk na de opleiding? (soort numerus fixus?)
of 
- Geschiktheid van de personen die de opleiding willen volgen?

----------


## AJB

17 personen stamt nog uit te tijd van Frits vd Haspel (studieleider toen der tijd). Ik neem idd aan dat dit te maken heeft met de capaciteit... Weet wel dat er af en toe uitzonderingen waren om meer mensen toe te laten. Geschiktheid was ook vaak een probleem; teveel losers die dachten alles aan te kunnen...

Momenteel is er werk zat voor theatertechnici, echter niet in het leidinggevende deel. De opleiding in A'dam (HBO) pretendeert leidinggevenden af te leveren, terwijl dit absoluut niet waar is. Een ieder die  hogerop wil, zal een zekere ladder moeten beklimmen, zelfs als je aan de OTT hebt gestudeert ([xx(])

----------


## _Joop_

Ik heb het even nagevraagd en dit jaar waren er ongeveer 200 aanmeldingen, hiervan zijn er 19 uiteindelijk aangenomen.

Wat misschien ook wel interessant is om te weten is dat er van de NU tweedejaars nog maar 10 zijn, in het eerste jaar zijn er namelijk 7 (!) afgevallen...

----------


## ralph

Bij jou bekend wat de motivatie was om af te haken joop?
...kan motivatie van de school, maar ook de student zijn...tis een open vraag  :Smile:

----------


## _Joop_

Wat ik weet is dat voor een tweetal personen de opleiding te moeilijk was. Ook speelde persoonlijke problemen een rol. Ook was er iemand die na de eerste paar maanden erachter kwam dat hij, ondanks de hoge cijfers, deze kant niet in wilde.

Meer weet ik je niet te vertellen...

----------


## pietradelmundo

Hier spreek één van die 10 OTT-2e jaars.

Even een korte uitleg over die 7 studenten die zijn afgevallen:

Twee mensen zijn halverwege het jaar afgevallen omdat de opleiding toch niet aan hun verwachtingen voldeed. 
Drie mensen zijn aan het einde van het jaar afgevallen door het niet behalen van het prodedeuse, één is door persoonlijke omstandigheden teruggegaan naar het eerste jaar, en één is na het behalen van het propedeuse met zeer hoge cijfers toch een andere opleiding gaan doen. 

Pieter, namens OTT groep M2

----------


## JeroenVDV

> citaat:_Geplaatst door _Joop__
> 
> Ik heb het even nagevraagd en dit jaar waren er ongeveer 200 aanmeldingen, hiervan zijn er 19 uiteindelijk aangenomen.



Ik vind het dan heel apart dat er op de open dag door de artistiek leider is verteld, dat er per jaar gemiddeld 50-70 aanmeldingen zijn. Dit is een stuk positiever dan ongeveer 200 aanmeldingen (voor degenen die een kans willen maken). Hij wekte juist de indruk zo min mogelijk mensen te willen (dit maakte hij ook goed duidelijk :Big Grin: ). Dan lijkt het me sterk dat hij een later aantal aanmeldingen per jaar zou melden dan er in werkelijkheid is. Eerder andersom :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Ik denk dat men graag een intelligente, dedicated groep wil...Dit heeft niets te maken met aantallen mensen, maar met het feit dat men over het algemeen compleet ongeschikt is voor de studie...

----------


## ralph

itelligent, dedicated....willen ze mensen die alles al kunnen of zoeken ze gewoon mensen die het denkvermoegn hebben om de juiste vaardiheden en kennis op te nemen en te onthouden en de juiste instelling?

Werken in theater, werken met licht, geluid, beeld spreekt enrom tot de verbeelding bij een grote groep mensen die een beroepskeuze moeten maken, ongeacht het denkniveau.

Het is inderdaad aan een opleiding om een juiste schifting te kunnen maken, in de start van een opleiding zal dit, zelfs met alle kennis van de opleiders lastig zijn om in te schatten welke mensen er wel en welke mensen er minder/niet geschikt zijn. De cijfers zoals hierboven weergegeven vallen mij dan ook reuze mee!

----------


## Sandertje

Hallo allemaal

ik ben naast pieter een van die andere 10 studenten. En om maar eens wat andere geruchten uit de wereld te helpen. 

De discussie over de waarom er maar 17 eerste jaars worden aangenomen. Omdat de opleiding theater techniek aan de amsterdamse hoge school voor de kunsten wordt gegeven wordt het ook als een kunststudie gezien. Het heeft dan ook niks te maken met dat we er niet meer aankunnen of iets dergelijks, het is gewoon een besluit van de overheid. Een ander aspect van de verbinding met de AHK is dat we ons ook echt op theater als kunstvorm richten. Daartoe is de naam van de studie ook veranderd in Opleiding Theatermaker Techniek en Theater. 

Dan de vraag hoe de klassen worden geselecteerd en wat je al wel en niet moet kunnen. Wat ik hiervan weet is dat we als een groep worden gekozen, het is de bedoeling dat we elkaar aanvullen en dat we vooral leren om leiding te geven aan verschillende mensen. Je moet minimaal HAvo hebben met minimaal de vakken natuurkunde en wiskunde. Dat ze liever VWO'ers aannemen is onzin. Vorig jaar begonnen wij met 3 mensen van de VWO waarvan alleen ik nog over ben. Ook technische vaardigheden zegt niks. Je begint hoe dan ook van voor af aan met techniek. De studie is ook niet bedoeld om een hele goeie licht of geluidsopperator te worden. We worden opgeleid tot artistiek technisch hoofd.

En over het verhaaltje dat de studieleider graag mensen afschrikt ja dat is zo, waarom??? De belangrijkste reden waarop mensen geselecteerd worden is motivatie. Zoals al eerder gezegd je moet het zien als een sollicitatie/selectieprocedure, waarin ze zoeken naar de voor in hun ogen beste mensen.

Over andere theatertechniek HBO's heb ik nog nooit wat gehoord. En wat betreft werk, je zal jezelf absoluut hoger op moeten werken. Maar je krijgt bij ons op de opleiding een grote basiskennis en zal jezelf moeten specialiseren. Echter dit gaat natuurlijk een stuk makkelijker als je de contacten vanuit de studie mee krijgt. Zo krijgen wij nu les van o.a. Rik schouten, Gert-jan brouwer, Piet Nieuwint en nog andere bekenden uit deze wereld.

Ik hoop dat het voor iedereen zo een beetje duidelijk is als er nog vragen zijn dan zal ik deze zeker beantwoorden.

Groeten Sander van der Ham

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Sander,

Het is wel duidelijk dat de geleidelijke verbetering van die opleiding tot stand aan het komen is.
Vroeger was het vooral de *"Frits-don't-know-show"* [ :Embarrassment: )] en dat heeft nog heel lang aan de OTT gekleefd.
Ik heb een paar jaar scripties beoordeeld en stagiaires begeleid... het was een crying shame! [:0] 

Maar (ook de opbouwende) kritiek kon niet, en kritieken in de theaterwereld zijn vaak alleen welkom als ze goedkeurend/instemmend zijn. 
Voor andere kritiek is vaak geen ruimte in artistieke kringen, en dus ook niet in de eraan gelieerde artistiek-technische kringen. Hoewel bij de technische mensen dat in een jaar of 10 toch heel wat ten goede is gekeerd, al denk ik niet dat we dat (al) aan de OTT danken.

Maar er is ook nog iets tegenstrijdigs in jouw opmerkingen:
1) _"opgeleid tot artistiek technisch hoofd"_ dat is dus gebaseerd op een heel brede kennis
en
2) _"zal jezelf moeten specialiseren"_ wat betekent dat je juiste een smalle maar diepgaande kennis hebt. En dat is niet echt wat je van een hoofd techniek wilt.
Je wordt opgeleid voor 1), 
maar wilt? / zult? / gaat? / kan? werken als 2)?
En voor dat laatste is in zo'n heel brede opleiding helemaal geen plaats.

Vandaar dat types als ik destijds maar zelf maar begonnen zijn mensen (=aankomend specialisten) te gaan opleiden, en dat heden ten dage nog steeds moeten (maar ik vind het ook hartstikke leuk, dus ook 'willen'...) doen ...
Want zelfs de "gecertificeerde" _(bleurkh)_ opleiding theater-hijstechniek (BMT) is een zwaar rammelend zooitje, dat nu voor het derde achtereenvolgende jaar weer anders wordt ingericht.
Maar zich daarbij wel elk jaar weer beroept op het voldoen aan DE Eindtermen - een al net zo'n grote hoop uitgeschreven vodden - en ook weer ontstaan onder auspicien van *"De Opperbevelhebber Theatertechniek"*.  :Big Grin: 
Ook daarin herken je nog steeds duidelijk de hand van *De Grote Manipulator*!  :Wink: 

Van GertJan begreep ik trouwens dat wat hij aan beschikbare tijd heeft om iets over rigging te doceren wel moet leiden tot heel erg basic-basic-basic.  [:I]

----------


## Sandertje

Hallo rinus

Ingaand op mijn tegenstrijdige reactie, wat ik bedoel is dat wij ook een hele brede opleiding krijgen. Als ik in het forum lees dan zijn er een aantal mensen die specifiek zoeken naar een opleiding naar geluids of lichttechniek, dat zijn wij niet. Als je deze opleiding wilt doen dan zal je er dus voor moeten kiezen om je heel breed te oriënteren en/of te worden. Als je echter hierna nog je wilt specialiseren dan zal je dat zelf moeten doen. Je hebt dan echter wel een hele grote basiskennis bij je die je kan gebruiken om je collega's te helpen. Nogmaals zoals ik de studie nu zie (waar ik overigens niet altijd even blij mee ben) worden wij opgeleid tot creatieve technisch denkenden leidinggevenden. Je hoeft dus ook niet alles te weten. Daarentegen moet je wel kunnen overleggen met de regisseur, ontwerper, acteurs en alle andere mensen binnen het theater.

Over de verbeteringen in de opleiding, wij klagen zelf over het soms lage niveau er wordt momenteel ook heel veel aangedaan. Het is de laatste tijd gebleken dat met alleen maar een totaaltje stellen je geen top technicus wordt, zo krijgen wij sinds kort wysiwyg les en het is ook de bedoeling dat we meer en betere kennis krijgen. Zoals je al zei het Frits-don't-know-show tijdperk is heel erg aan het veranderen. Eddy Westerbeek is nu onze studieleider.

Over BMT kan ik het volgende zeggen, de docent die wij hebben Wim Maassen is dezelfde als degene die deze cursus geeft. Het grote probleem is dat dit niet iemand uit de theaterwereld is. De benodigde technische kennis is absoluut aanwezig. Daarnaast is er nog niet wettelijk vast gesteld wat de te hanteren normen en waarden zijn voor de evenementen branche. Hopelijk komt daar verandering in door de NEN 8020-10 of in ieder geval het proefschrift daarvan. Het is gewoon niet duidelijk wat men zou moeten kunnen, daarom ben ik het eens met jou opmerking over "gecertificeerd" en zeker omdat dit eigenlijk een niet door iedereen erkend certificaat is binnen de branche. (Helaas dat we niet meer les van GertJan kunnen krijgen erg goeie docent)

Groeten Sander

----------


## rinus bakker

J*zus Sander,

dat is snel... 
chatten lijkt dit zo wel.

Je moet altijd kunnen overleggen - een eigenschap van de Homo sapiens var. ludens, dus ook met de door jou genoemde figuren in 'tehater' (Freudiaanse? vertyping - overkomt mij ook nog wel eens). 
Maar wat als jouw decorontwerper een totaal onwerkbaar en gefreaked idee heeft en daarbij maar meteen zegt: _ "ik wil 'geen moeilijk gepraat' en al helemaal geen 'nee' horen, en 'er is ook geen budget',  het moet gewoon zoals ik het wil, punt uit"._  Lekker overleggen he?
Ik ken veel-te-veel van de door jou genoemde disciplines die er vooral op uit zijn om hun 'macht' bevestigd te zien. En dat dan vooral doen door over anderen heen te walsen (en desnoods over lijken te gaan....).
Overigens niet alleen in theater, ik ken ze ook uit de TV/Film-, Evenementen- en Standbouwwereld. 
En als je in een opleiding dan krijgt te horen dat 'overleggen' zoiets is als voor schoothond of deurmat spelen, laat dat soort 'overleg' maar lekker over aan de amoeubes. 

Er zijn geen heiligen of onfeilbaren meer, de laatste is afgeschaft toen de Paus zijn positie opgaf. 
En ook *** is al jarenlang dood, al weten sommige van onze 'theater***en' dat zelf nog niet.  

En laten we maar ophouden over de BMT - ik probeer al jaren om dat aangekaart te krijgen, maar ook dit is weer tot een heilig huisje verklaard. 
En dat we dus weer een dodo/bobo van buiten de theaterwereld halen om ons te vertellen wat, waarom en hoe. En daarom gaat zo'n knurft vertellen dat ie het ook niet weet. 
Terwijl de benodigde technische kennis /deskundigheid wel degelijk binnen de sector rondloopt. 
En als die zich aanbieden - ook zonder nadrukkelijke financiele eisen vooraf - dan worden ze geschoffeerd door een stel bureaucratische nitwits.
Die overigens zelf wel meteen hun declaraties weten in te vullen, en beginnen met schreeuwen om subsisie(s), waarvan de producten soms regelrecht totaal riool-fähig zijn.
It pisses me off like hell,
maar ik vind het ook heerlijk dat soort kwezels flink te kakken zetten als ze de plank weer eens totaal misslaan..
(zie ook het Arbopodium-website-forum.)
genoeg weer

----------


## deurklink

Ik doe zelf ook (zoals eerder vermeld) de opleiding "theatertechniek" maar dan in zwolle! Deze week doe wij (in groepjes) en in samenwerking  met de opleiding drama uit zwolle een theaterproductie. En dan kom je er achter (na 1 1/2 jaar opleiding) dat je het meest gewoon in het theater leert! Maar is het gewoon erg fijn om een basis theorie te hebben dat je als je samenwerkt met de vaste theatertechnici je ook weet waar ze over praten! Dat je weet wat een fries bla bla bla bla enzo is... Dit kon ik goed merken met het opbouwen van het gebeuren het liep gewoon soepel tussen de huistechicus die ons begeleide. Maar uiteindelijk leer je het meest van gewoon doen! (maar dat is algemeen bekend) Ik zal trouwens proberen volgende week foto's online te krijgen van onze productie.

----------


## JeroenVDV

In Zwolle? HBO? Welke school is dat dan?

Wat betreft de OTT in Amsterdam. Ik ben niet echt geschrokken van de hoeveelheid kunst ten op zichte van techniek. Sterker nog, ik denk dat dit juist een hele goede zet is van de opleiding. Ze willen geen (potentiele) knoppendraaiers of lichtplantekenaars. Je zult de HELE theaterwereld goed moeten begrijpen en jezelf erin kunnen plaatsen om een goede technicus of whatever anders te worden. Ik ga het denk ik maar gewoon proberen :Smile:

----------


## deurklink

Nee is een MBO niveau 3(waarschijnlijk uitgebreid naar niveau 4 als wij klaar zijn) En dat is op het deltion college.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo deurklink,

zo maar een vraag: .... (nou ja, ... zomaar...)
wat doen/krijgen jullie zoal aan theater-hijstechniek?
naast de verplichte kost van de decortrekken dan, bedoel ik?

----------


## AJB

Ik vind het hele verhaal uiteindelijk nogal meelijwekkend... Jullie kunnen wel dromen over banen als technisch/artistiek manager; die zul je echter voorlopig niet krijgen... Als je les krijgt van Rik Schout(s)en; neem het aan; en DOE ERVARING OP !!! Niks management; eerst zul je als technicus je sporen moeten verdienen... Wie zit er nu te wachten op een stel studentjes met boekenwijsheid ? Geen techneut zal met je samen willen werken...

Mijn twijfels bij de Amsterdamse kermis zijn enorm, alhoewel er uitstekende docenten zijn blijkbaar (Piet Nieuwint also rulezzz)

Goede kennis van mij is als iemand van het eerste jaar afgestudeerd aldaar, en is lange tijd begeleider/docent geweest. Hij kan als een van de weinige mensen zeggen dat de opleiding toen nog inhoud had... Zoals overal in de wereld, beperkt men de inhoud, en vergroot de marketing-strategie..Posters met; Leidinggevende in het theater, die absoluut irrealistisch zijn, tenzij de cursist als jarenlang ervaring heeft... (hiervoor was de opleiding oorspronkelijk bedoelt (SOTT))...

----------


## deurklink

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hallo deurklink,
> 
> zo maar een vraag: .... (nou ja, ... zomaar...)
> wat doen/krijgen jullie zoal aan theater-hijstechniek?
> naast de verplichte kost van de decortrekken dan, bedoel ik?



Praktisch niks! Er zijn wel wat "berekeningen" gemaakt voor gewichten in een truss. Maar daar blijft het wel bij! Vind opleiding erg slapjes nog. De lessen audio en de paar uur die we in het theater doorbrengen in de week zijn erg interessant! Maar voor de rest moeten we het denk ik van de projecten en stage hebben!

En ook al heet het theatertechniek ik denk dat een groot gedeelte van onze klas uiteindelijk bij een discoboer komt te werken! En dat is dan meestal persoonlijke voorkeur!

----------


## Sandertje

hallo Rinus

tja overleggen met mensen waarmee niet te overleggen valt dat zal altijd lastig blijven. Ik denk toch dat het belangrijk is mensen te hebben binnen het theater die een stukje techniek als artistiek kunnen verkopen. Veel mensen binnen het theater begrijpen niet altijd alles van techniek en andersom. Ik denk zeker dat het belangrijk is om mensen binnen het theater te hebben die een soort tolk tussen de verschillende groepen zijn. Binnen de opleiding horen wij ook de verhalen over o.a. ontwerpers, je kan dit als zeikers zien of als een uitdaging. En natuurlijk gaan ze daarin soms veel te ver maar dat zal altijd zo blijven.

Maar kan jij geen les bij ons komen geven, zou helemaal niet verkeerd zijn. Haha, na het lezen van het arbo podium is het wel duidelijk dat we nog een hoop kunnen leren van onze collega's op de werkvloer.

(Over die spelfouten, tja typ fouten komen voor. Daarnaast ben ik zelf helemaal niet goed met taal. En vanaf dit eerste jaar wordt er ook aandacht besteed aan Nederlands.)

groeten Sander

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou als Eddy zich twee hijsboeren denkt te kunnen veroorloven kunnen GertJan en ik er vast wel een leuke rigging opleiding van maken.
En dan kunnen de afgestudeerde OTT-ers proberen om eens wat riggibeten te gaan (her-)opvoeden.
Want 
in dit land 
is de kennis-stand
wat betreft de trekkenwand
gelijk aan een drijfnatte krant!

----------


## Sandertje

haha, de lessen van gert-jan zijn al een erg goed begin. Zou leuk zijn maar zit er denk ik helaas niet in. Misschien keertje een praktijk en materialen kennis les bij rhino rigs. Zou geen kwaad kunnen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Sander,

Dan vraag ik me ook af wat jullie dan precies over de techniek van theater/entertainment-hijsinstallatie(s) krijgen.
Is het verhaal van GertJan helemaal losstaand van dat van de BMT-cursusachtige inhoud?
En doen jullie de volledige BMT+SBW-modules? 
(Allebei gegeven door mensen met 0(nul!) kennis van, of ervaring in, de theater en entertainment-sector. Dat zou hetzelfde zijn als ik of GJ bij Van Seumeren of Saan wel even kwamen vertellen hoe het zou moeten. Get serious!)
Wie doet op de OTT de Machine Richtlijn, Arbeidsmiddelen Richtlijn en Brancheregelgeving in binnen- en buitenland dan? Allebei een beetje? Of lekker langs elkaar?

Ik mocht me van "De Grote Roerganger" pakweg 10jaar geleden toen ik me daarvoor aanbood, ook al niet met het OTT-onderwijs bemoeien. Wat ik toen aan hem voorstelde was namelijk 'project-onderwijs'. 
En dat was toen absoluut uit den boze.... Moet je nu eens zien.

Maar als het verhaal van GertJan echt helemaal los staat van wat er over de trekkeninstallatie wordt gegeven is er dus nog steeds heel veel te verbeteren.
Alleen is dat aan Eddy om te coordineren.

----------


## pietradelmundo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Ik vind het hele verhaal uiteindelijk nogal meelijwekkend... Jullie kunnen wel dromen over banen als technisch/artistiek manager; die zul je echter voorlopig niet krijgen... Als je les krijgt van Rik Schout(s)en; neem het aan; en DOE ERVARING OP !!! Niks management; eerst zul je als technicus je sporen moeten verdienen... Wie zit er nu te wachten op een stel studentjes met boekenwijsheid ? Geen techneut zal met je samen willen werken...
> 
> Mijn twijfels bij de Amsterdamse kermis zijn enorm, alhoewel er uitstekende docenten zijn blijkbaar (Piet Nieuwint also rulezzz)
> 
> Goede kennis van mij is als iemand van het eerste jaar afgestudeerd aldaar, en is lange tijd begeleider/docent geweest. Hij kan als een van de weinige mensen zeggen dat de opleiding toen nog inhoud had... Zoals overal in de wereld, beperkt men de inhoud, en vergroot de marketing-strategie..Posters met; Leidinggevende in het theater, die absoluut irrealistisch zijn, tenzij de cursist als jarenlang ervaring heeft... (hiervoor was de opleiding oorspronkelijk bedoelt (SOTT))...



Alsof wij geen idee hebben hoe naief het is om te denken dat je er bent na deze opleiding. NO WAY. We doen nu gewoon veel theoretische brede basiskennis op, zodat je in de praktijk dingen kunt beredeneren en onderbouwen. Een leidinggevende functie krijg je pas wanneer je daar goed genoeg voor bent, en goed worden kan ik onze wereld alleen door veel ervaring en know-how te hebben denk ik.

Ik ga mezelf straks echt niet presenteren als leidinggevend theatertechnicus. Eerst werken, werken, werken en toepassen wat me nu geleerd wordt. Er wordt me echter wel veel geleerd, en daar ben ik erg blij om. Ik zal bepaalde fouten straks in het werkvlak niet maken omdat ik ze theoretisch onderken en ontwijk.

En ik ben maar wat blij dat er een opleiding bestaat. Moet je in ons vakgebied alles zonder opleiding doen? Dan zit je met veel meer knullen die gewoon voor de kick met spulletjes komen. Dan liever goed opgeleide verantwoordelijke HBO-ers.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Piet,

leuk dat er al heel wat MBO-er en tenminste 2 HBO-OTT-ers hier aktief op dit forum vinden, terwijl er op de forums van de Zichtlijnen en Arbopodium sites al tijden een zeer serene rust heerst (is dat soms de rust van de begraafplaats?). 

Mannen welkom, laat van je horen 
(en bijt van je af) 
laat zowel hier als op die opleidingen maar blijken 
- wat je ervan vindt, 
- waar teveel of te lang over wordt gezeurd,
- wat je mist, 
- waar het volgens jullie helemaal top is, 
- of juist absoluut k***e.
Maar laat je niet mangelen door de Janjurken die alleen zeuren over procedures en koepeloverleg
en je daarna verzuipen in de papierberg van de bureacratie, 
want daarmee krijg je geen enkele voorstelling gebouwd.

Techniek moet helder zijn, gebaseerd op de principes van de natuurwetten,
en onderwijs in de theorie daarvan moet aansluiten bij de praktijk. 
Lullen over een constructie van een dijklichaam, als je het over trekkeninstallaties zou moeten hebben,
is hetzelfde als de oogarts te laten 'kijken' naar een ontstoken blindedarm. 

Het is goed dat er eindelijk zo'n opleiding is, maar er is volgens mij nog heel veel aan te verbeteren.
Dat blijkt nog vaak uit de reacties van de schouwburg- of gezelschaps-technici 'in het veld' die met OTT-ers komen te werken. 
Dus over al dan niet 'verantwoordelijke HBO-ers' zul je mij niet horen, maar dat over dat 'goed opgeleide' valt nog het nodige te verhapstukken. 

Je haalt daar je papiertje van je 'chauffeursopleiding', maar dan ben je nog lang geen Chauffeur. 
Dat je bij Pieter Smit op een trailer zit wil nog niet zeggen dat je zo'n bak ook achteruit in een laadsluis kunt steken met maar een halve meter speling.
Dus wees er niet zo zeker van dat je bepaalde fouten niet zult maken.

----------


## Sandertje

even aanvullend op pieter

Wij worden breed opgeleid, uiteindelijk zal ook echt niet iedereen de leidinggevende kant op willen. Echter de mensen die zich gaan specificeren hebben wel een brede theoretische basis. Daardoor kunnen ze hun collega's bijstaan in van alles en nog wat, en makkelijker met ze overleggen. Ik denk dat de techniek wereld voor een groot deel nog steeds bestaat uit kortzichtige mensen die alleen maar met hun ding bezig zijn. Ze geven daarbij niet de ruimte aan hun technische collega's en werken langs elkaar.

En wat AJB misschien een beetje vergeet is dat onze opleiding zich vooral bezig houd met de kunstvlakken van techniek. Nadenken over wat de techniek kan toevoegen aan het gehele kunstplaatje is een vak op zich. De basis voor het neerzetten van een toneelbeeld zou niet moeten zijn hoe en waarmee los ik het op, nee hoe moet het er uiteindelijk uitzien.

En jeroenvdv als jij nog meer informatie wilt hebben of dingen persoonlijk wilt vragen kan je me altijd mailen, ik denk pieter ook wel maar dat moet hij zelf maar ff aangeven.

groeten sander

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sandertje_
> 
> even aanvullend op pieter
> Ik denk dat de techniek wereld voor een groot deel nog steeds bestaat uit kortzichtige mensen die alleen maar met hun ding bezig zijn. Ze geven daarbij niet de ruimte aan hun technische collega's en werken langs elkaar.



In welke wereld leef jij?
Van wat jij nu omschrijft voor 'de techniek wereld' wordt voor 99% veroorzaakt door de 'ontwerp- en productie wereld' die van alles willen en eisen (!) van de technici, zonder ook maar het geringste besef te hebben van de facilitaire en logistieke consequenties.
En die er (heel erg vaak) een broertje aan dood hebben om de technici al in een vroeg stadium van het ontwerpproces bij te betrekken.
Want dan kunnen ze daarna niet meer zeggen dat 'het lag aan de techniek'.

----------


## AJB

Excuses heren, maar mijn stelling is dat de opleiding pretendeert leidinggevenden af te leveren; ik zeg niet dat jullie dat zelf denken !

Verder vind ik je redenaties dusdanig beperkt Sander, dat ik me sterk afvraag hoe jij in ***snaam in een creatief vak bezig wilt zijn... Je BENT namelijk creatief, of je BENT het niet... 

WAT een slap geneuzel; kunstvlakken theatertechniek (kots, walg, braak)... GET A F*CKING JOB !!!

----------


## moderator

ghegheghe...het is jouw baan die ze ambieeren AJB...ga maar vast met angst en beven de nieuwe stroom afgestideerde OTT-ers tegemoet zien  :Big Grin: 

Prima toch dat er gewerkt woprdt aan scholing, tuurlijk zal er altijd (veel) te verbeteren vallen...maar als je niet op hoger niveau gaat opleiden dan blijven we zitten met stelletje oude rotten met hoop praktijkervaring maar zonder enige management kwaliteiten die het binnen de bedrijven voor het zeggen hebben, kan me niet voorstellen dat dat is wat jij wil, aan de andere kant, wat is er mis met conservatief denken :Wink:

----------


## Sandertje

tja ik maak buiten school toch nog vaak mee dat een geluidstechneut niks van licht af weet en andersom. Ik denk dat je als collega's elkaar moet ondersteunen. Als je als ploeg werkt bereik je over het algemeen meer dan individueel. Ik zet daarbij ook zeker mijn vraagtekens over de door rinus al eerder aangegeven machtsgeile producenten enz. Misschien leef ik dan nog te veel in de ideeele wereld die theaterschool heet. Zoals misschien al blijkt werk ik vanuit de ideologie dat je met een team een voorstelling maakt dat betekend dat je met zijn allen elkaar de ruimte geeft. Je kan elkaar door respectvol overleg ook op betere ideeen brengen. En absoluut technici horen bij het hele proces, jammer dat dat dan vaak onderschat word.

En o ja AJB creatief zijn kan je echt leren zou zeggen probeer het eens.

----------


## AJB

Als ik een crew samenstel wil ik sociale mensen, die absoluut geweldig zijn binnen hun specialisme. Begrijpelijk dat jullie bepaalde ideeen hebben Sander; daar heb ik geen commentaar op (hou het wel realistisch). Mijn stelling blijft dat zo'n OTT niet in de verste verte kan voldoen aan jullie verwachtingen, zolang er geen serieuze structuur aanwezig is...

Ben regelmatig jongens/meisjes tegengekomen van OTT A'dam op locatie, en vond ze niet beter bruikbaar dan als assistent geluid/licht. Zonde toch als je HBO hebt gedaan... Doe dan liever Commerciele Economie, en werk daarnaast als techneut; DAN zie ik je binnen 3 jaar een leidinggevende functie vervullen...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sandertje_
> 
> tja ik maak buiten school toch nog vaak mee dat een geluidstechneut niks van licht af weet en andersom.



Ja, 
en bij Scania weet de hydrauliekmonteur 'niks' van electronica, 
en de electronicaman 'niks' van dieselmotoren, 
en de dieselman 'niks' van staalcoatings, 
en de spuiter 'niks' van bandenrubber,
en de bandenboer 'niks' van 

en zo kan ik nog wel een tijdje doorgaan...
dus Scania's zijn kl*tebakken?

Evenzo:
in de VS is men heel erg gefocussed op de eigen discipline - vanwege allerlei doorgeschoten Union-bureaucratie.
Daar mag een lichtnicht niet een een riggingkist aanraken om aan de kant rollen.... of een noiseboy een truss wegschuiven zodat ie zijn monitormixer kan gaan opbouwen....
dus theater en entertainment uit de VS is per definitie een 'minderwaardig' product (of is de techniek ervandaan soms wel goed maar alleen het artistieke product naadje??) 
Ik zou zeggen begin maar eens te kijken naar die artistieke navel van je, ga eens al die Anglo-Saksische technische termen schrappen waar je elke dag mee werkt.... 
en laat al die artistieke mensen hetzelfde dan maar een doen...
en al die middel-'managers' (oeps!), logistiek coordinatoren enz ook. 
de 'computer' (E) kan weg, 'CAD' eruit, de 'showcontrol' pleite enz enz enz enz 



Dan wordt het lekker ouderwets en heel rustig en stil .....
en zijn er ook geen opleidingen meer nodig!

----------


## Rapsac

he iedereen, 

korte inleiding, ik ben ook een tweede jaars otter, zecht genoeg denk ik  :Smile: 

Ik zit dit allemaal eens te lezen en wat me vooral opvalt is dat AJB zo gefocust is op het feit dat de OTT leidinggevende wil afleveren, en dat ze vaak niet meer kunnen dan assistent spelen... ik vraag me af wat zijn de eisen die aan een leiding gevende gesteld dienen te worden?

volgens mij is iemand namelijk gewoon in staat om leiding te geven of niet. Je hebt het of je hebt het niet. Als jet het hebt leer je hier in amsterdam wel hoe je het eventueel kunt doen(en je later aan de harde werkelijkheid aanpassen  :Smile:  )

groet Caspar

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Caspar,

pak een kruk kom erbij zitten. 
Three in, seven to go, en het wordt hier druk in de foyer, met al die OTT-ers. 
Biertje? Het is maandag, er is toch geen voorstelling! 

Maar... dan heb ik meteen even een vraag...
Als je HET nou NIET hebt ? .... 
Om leiding te geven, bedoel ik dan?
Heb je dan een idee dat je de opgedane kennis ook anders effectief kunt toepassen?

Want van Sander begrijp ik dat hij vooral op artistiek-technische raakvlakken wil (kunnen) communiceren.
En als je HET wel hebt ... is de OTT dan de enige weg om in de toekomst nog Hoofd Techniek te worden?
Een Hoofd Techniek die het verschil tussen een HE en een IPE staalprofiel niet weet maar er dan vrolijk mee op los gaat rekenen? Ik heb de scipties/opdrachten gezien en me verbaasd over de totale verwarring die eruit voortkwam. Na pagina's van vrolijk 'rekenwerk' eindigde de hele handel in een getal, waarvan niemand kennelijk wist wat hij er verder mee moest (gelukkig maar, denk ik dan achteraf!). 
Maar wat men ervan op zou moeten steken is mij ook een raadsel. Dat soort van gedwongen dwaalwegen is volgens mij niet de goede weg.

Een OTT-er moet juist het verschil weten te benoemen en de verschillende eigenschappen kunnen benoemen, zonder er zelf meteen alle formules op los te (moeten) laten. 
Je moet de kennis opdoen om de tekst van de boodschap te kunnen schrijven waarmee je een ander naar de winkel stuurt.  
Je moet niet zelf de boodschappen (willen/moeten) doen. 
De ambitie om iemand tegelijkertijd en in een klap HTS-er electro/ electronica/ optica/ akoustica(?)/ werktuigbouw/ bouwkunde/ bedrijfskunde/ economie/ logistiek/ en weetikveelwatallemaal te maken slaat natuurlijk helemaal op kruik.
Van al die vakken leer je allemaal net (of veel?) te weinig, om er ook echt greep op te krijgen, en dus:
- is er goede kans op het maken van fouten
- sta je geregeld voor Jan-met-de-korte-achternaam als er op gespecialiseerd HTS-niveau gepraat moet worden.
- val je door de mand als je leiding moet geven.....

Maar daarover hoor ik jou, noch de anderen tot nu toe niet zoveel 'zechen' (=geintje, hoop ik toch?).

En ik denk dat AJB hier ook telkens op doelt al formuleert hij het wat anders.

----------


## deurklink

Ik vind dat je van alles net te weinig leert. Maar je kan je wel mooi orienteren! En je komt misschien sneller op de plaatsen waar je anders moeilijker kan komen! Ik zie de opleiding als een kans om contacten te leggen en om een beetje basis te maken voor het "echte werk". Ik heb echt het idee van KWW als ik eenmaal klaar en een "diploma" heb!!

----------


## Sandertje

Hoi rinus en anderen 

Wat ik in dit forum probeer duidelijk te maken is niet wat ik zelf wil. Ik probeer duidelijk uit te leggen voor diegene die in onze studie geintreseerd zijn en wat je kan verwachten. Ook probeer ik een gezonde discussie uit te lokken waar men in de real world behoefte aan heeft. En omdat de OTT leidinggevende binnen de theater sector op wil leiden, of ze dat doen in het midden gelaten, zouden we deze discussie ook met andere mensen uit de theater werled moeten voeren. Ik denk dat wij als studenten de meeste invloed kunnen uitoefenen op het veranderen van de studie en dat het ook onze plicht is.

Als ik naar mezelf kijk ben ik soms erg ontevreden over de studie, vind het niveau soms te laag en wil soms meer weten dan alleen wat de docent uitlegt. Ik zit erover na te denken om hierna aan de TU nog mijn master architectuur te gaan halen of me in ieder geval te gaan bezig houden met het maken van goed werkbare evenenmenten zalen. Ook vind ik het persoonlijk soms jammer dat we ons heel erg richten op puur theater denk dat we de evenementen wereld soms te veel links laten liggen.

groeten sander

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Sander,

dat van die architectuur-studie verklaart in elk geval iets van jouw artistieke ambities. 
Als je de raakvlakken met de techniek serieus neemt doe je daarnaast natuurlijk ook de studie staal-&beton-constructeur, want "Calatrava's" - architecten die èn mooi èn bruikbaar bouwen - hebben we nooit genoeg. 
Zolang de opdrachtgevers geld voor het eerste over hebben, en weten wat ze willen voor het tweede.
 citaat:
_"me in ieder geval te gaan bezig houden met het maken van goed werkbare evenenmenten zalen."_.
En die hoor ik ook al zeker 15 jaar. Maar ik ken maar heel weinig architecten & opdrachtgevers die dat ook waarmaken, anders dan met de mond. 
In Nederland leren we vooral 'prachtig en perfect presenteren', kortom ons druk te maken over de vorm. 

Dat er inhoudelijk dan geen zak van klopt is kennelijk niet van belang, want de bureaucraten die het moeten beoordelen weten ook vaak niet waar het over gaat.... en doen geen moeite daar dan zelf achter te komen. 
Want hebben het te druk met vergaderen over "het aandragen van bouwstenen voor het aanscherpen van de randvoorwaarden om tot een betere (de-)regulering te komen van de kwalitatieve invulling van de artistiek-technische concepten, zonder daarbij de aspecten uit het oog te verliezen van de nevenverschijnselen in relatie tot de begrijpbaarheid, die met een grotere presentatietechnische vrijheid gepaard zou kunnen gaan". 
Zulke zinnen lees ik veel te vaak, ik noem zoiets 'bureaucraatpraat'. Dingen die op ambtelijk niveau lekker rond- en heen en weer gaan, zonder ook maar een greintje bij te dragen aan enige maatschappelijke vooruitgang, anders dan het werk verschaffen aan een aantal bureacraten.
En voor het opstellen daarvan wordt her en der heel wat geld beschikbaar gesteld...  
Er zijn mensen (?) mee bezig, die hebben bureaux en computers en werken in kantoren en rijden dagelijks heen en weer over een stuk verstopte snelweg.
Er worden zelfs mensen opgeleid om dit soort Nederlands (taal?) te leren formuleren.

Maar? 
Wat is een 'evenement'? (Heb je al een stage gelopen/overwogen bij de VVEM?)
En wat maakt iets 'goed werkbaar'? (Een groot blik Chinezen opentrekken om alle fysieke arbeid te laten verrichten?)

en voor OTT-ers (die laatste T staat voor Techniek!):
Wat is een 'Trekkenwand'? *) 
Er wordt wat over afge-OH-t in dit kikkerland, maar ik heb de goegemeente nog niet kunnen om ook maar een keer verder te komen dan die rampzalige definitie ervan in het roem?uchte boekje 'Trekkenwand en hulpmiddelen'. 
Kortom, we l*llen er weer heel veel over met z'n allen, trekken er bergen geldt voor uit om ze te verbouwen (waarbij het verschil tussen mechaniseren en automatiseren ook voor 3/4 van de bureaucraten volkomen onduidelijk is) maar laten graag in het midden waarover we precies l*llen.
Wat zeggen/krijgen we hierover als potentieel leidingevenden (=beoordelingbevoegden?)?

*) 
Dat ding is uniek voor theater - daar moet je als theatertechnicus dus 100% begrip van krijgen - (veel van) die andere zaken kun je ook op andere technische studierichtingen volgen. 
Maar over wat er uniek/specifiek voor TT is, daarover hoor ik zo weinig. 
Dus dan kan de OTT netzogoed worden afgeschaft, want is het in algemene zin een opleiding voor leidinggevende technici.... ?

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rapsac_
> 
> volgens mij is iemand namelijk gewoon in staat om leiding te geven of niet. Je hebt het of je hebt het niet. Als jet het hebt leer je hier in amsterdam wel hoe je het eventueel kunt doen(en je later aan de harde werkelijkheid aanpassen  )



Jochie toch... Zeer beperkt allemaal; this is real life; geen tekenfilm ! Klein geheimpje; je zult respect moeten verdienen, dat leer je niet, en dat heb je niet. Respect kun je verdienen door begrip te hebben voor elke discipline, en iedereen het gevoel gevoel te geven dat hij/zij gewaardeerd wordt... With all do respect; hoe denk JIJ dat te doen ?? Het is echt meer dan beetje opzichter spelen; je zult de spil zijn in een gevecht tussen creatieve en financieel gefocuste mensen...

Maar probeer het gerust jongen; produceer een voorstelling en voel hoe verschrikkelijk kut het af en toe is om 2 diciplines te moeten mengen. Makkelijk is het niet en je zult nog erg vaak op je bek moeten gaan... Geen punt; maar denk niet dat je het HEBT of niet HEBT.... Da's namelijk een hersenspinsel van iemand die het absoluut niet begrijpt...

----------


## pietradelmundo

Het is jammer dat je als moderator (voorbeeldfiguur?) zo denigrerend doet, zelfs persoonlijk naar mensen toe. Getuigd van diepe haat tegenover de OTT en dus alle studenten die daar studeren? Op de OTT zitten gewoon mensen die het vak willen leren. LEREN. 
Je hoeft je niet te gedragen alsof wij "jonge onwetenden" zijn, en behalve sterk taalgebruik spuien zou je ook eens wat argumenten aan kunnen dragen, wat volgens de Spelregels zelfs gevraagd wordt.

*Laten we deze discussie een andere wending geven:*

Waar heeft de podiumtechnieksector qua opleiding behoefte aan?
Hoe zou volgens jullie de "perfecte" opleiding tot "podiumtechnicus" eruit zien?
Waarom bieden we zo tegen elkaar op, in plaats van dat we kijken naar wat er beter kan en dat dan SAMEN oplossen?

Laten we toewerken naar verbetering en niet naar ruzie.

Pieter Ploeg OTT 2e jaar

----------


## Sandertje

Mee eens 

Hier probeerde ik ook al naar toe te sturen, zoals ik al zei ik denk dat wij degene zijn die de meeste invloed kunnen uitoefenen op veranderingen. 
Daarnaast moeten we de mensen die deze studie interresant vinden hier normaal kunnen informeren over wat we doen. Zonder dat meteen alleen maar gezegd dat het een slechte studie is die nergens op slaat.

groeten sander

----------


## Rapsac

Beste AJB

Ik heb nooit gezegd dat ik het heb, het is aan andere om dat te zich beslissen. Een leider wordt gekozen en dringt zich zelf niet op.
Verder weet ik best dat een school een andere omgeving is als "de werkelijkheid". Ik reageer verder alleen maar met de opmerking "hoe kunnen we de werkelijkheid en deze school wel met elkaar in overeen stemming komen" daar wordt het werkvlak, jullie zegmaar, beter van, en wij kunnen na vier jaar opleiding ook meer betekenen dan een assistent. 

AJB je houdt er volgens mij een diepe haat en minachting op na wat betreft de OTT en alles wat er mee te maken heeft, klopt dat?

Ik ben het met Pieter eens laten we de discussie vruchtbaar proberen te maken.

Groet Caspar

----------


## Rapsac

Hoi Rinus

Ik ben gaan zitten, biertje komt er ook aan  :Smile: 

     Ik denk dat als je HET niet hebt je zeker nog wel wat met de opgedane kennis kunt, je krijgt een zo een brede basis dat je, mits je je dus niet als een alwetende profileert, makkelijk kunt specialiseren. 
Nu niet reageren met als je van de OTT afkomt ben je dus nog niets dat is Bulls**t.
     Praktisch gezien kunnen we niet tippen aan de mensen die al jaren werken, theoretisch kunnen we niet tippen aan de mensen die zich al jaren aan het specialiseren zijn in een discipline. Maar verder ontwikkelen is een heel goede optie, en ik denk dat we dat na vier jaar beter kunnen dan menig ervaren technicus.
De OTT geeft een brede basis, een grote fundatie en dat bied als het goed is perspectieven voor de studenten en voor het werkvlak.
Om te reageren op de vraag of alle toekomstige hoofd technieken (of is het hoofden techniek?), ik denk dat dat van het werkvlak, en dan vooral van de werkgevers afhangt, ik weet dat in een andere wereld op een geven moment diplomas ingevoerd zijn, en officieel mag ik daar nu niet werken, maar het gebeurd toch.
     Als jij als gafferboy begint en je hebt verborgen kwaliteiten en iedereen wil jouw als leidinggevende in de schouwburg waar je zit, wat houdt je tegen OTT is echt okay, maar er zijn andere wegen die naar Rome leiden, dat zal altijd zo blijven. 
Ik denk inderdaad dat het klopt dat een OTTer alles moet kunnen benoemen en kunnen beredeneren, een OTTer moet met alle mensen kunnen praten, we hoeven echter niet alles te kunnen, als ik geen zin heb in wysiwyg en de hog, dan laat ik dat dus lekker door iemand anders doen.(geen punt voor een nieuwe discussie hoor, alleen maar een voorbeeld.)

     Nogmaals het belangrijkste uit de laatste paar post is dat het werkvlak moet aan geven, waar vraag naar is, dan kan de opleiding daar proberen op in te spelen. 

Groet Caspar

----------


## rinus bakker

OK heren,

Ik weet niet welke ervaring AJB met de (studenten van de) opleiding heeft, en waarom hij zijn afkeer hierover zo nadrukkelijk kenbaar maakt. 
Ik weet wel mijn eigen ervaring, en volg de OTT-zaak al sinds het ontstaan, dik 10 jaar geleden, en heb talloze (ex-)studenten gesproken. 
En heb ook in de loop van de tijd 4 maal mijn medewerking aangeboden, (waarvan de laatste keer pakweg 2 maanden geleden), maar dat dan niet als ja-knikker of hielenlikker, want ik heb nu eenmaal inhoudelijk en organisatorisch de nodige (kritiek - of als dat woord te zwaar klinkt :Smile:  op- een aanmerkingen. 
En drie keer kreeg ik na een lang gesprek, waartoe ik telkens naar Amsterdam gekomen ben, gewoon geen enkele reactie meer. Geen bedankje, geen uitleg van waarom niet, geen boe of bah. (Is dat de zo geroemde manier van communiceren?) 
Die laatste keer zullen we nog een maandje het voordeel van de twijfel gunnen.
Ik heb in de loop der jaren heel wat studenten, die mij persoonlijk benaderden (verder) geholpen. En heb er ook twee per mail afgebekt die (te onbeschoft voor woorden) zonder zich zelfs maar even voor te stellen, en iets over hun achtergrond te vertellen, zo ongeveer de informatie even kwamen opeisen! 'Ik heb heb dit of dat nodig!' Zover dus over die roemruchte training tot leren communciceren op die opleiding. 

Laten we het anders stellen. 
1) We zijn het er allemaal roerend over eens dat in dit vak opleidingen onontkoombaar zijn. En dat er opleidingen op meerdere niveaus denkbaar zijn.
2) De OTT heeft (al heel lang!) de pretentie naar de subsidient (=? 'intentie' naar het veld?) om leidinggevende theatertechnici af te leveren.
3) We weten allemaal (en jullie als geen ander, want je zit er midden in) dat er nog het nodige geschaafd/bijgesteld/aangepast zou moeten worden aan inhoud en het niveau van de opleiding.
4) Er wordt nu al dik 10 jaar gel*ld en gezeurd door de OTT over wat 'het veld' nu eigenlijk van die opleiding wil. 
Hoeveel onderzoeken / scripties / verslagen liggen daar inmiddels na die 10 jaar bij het OTT over in de kast? 
Niks leerzamers om daar eens in te duiken, je zou er haast een groepsproject van kunnen maken, en het brengt veld en school dichter bij elkaar. 
Natuurlijk kan elk individu iets roepen (ik doe het graag en veel) maar daarmee heb je geen afspiegeling van de behoefte in de breedte van het veld. 
Ook onderzoeken en zoeken moet je leren, en hoe met materiaal en methoden om te gaan, en conclusies te trekken.  Dat weet de eerste "Schulenspassführer" als geen ander. Onlangs bewees hij - bij het zwaar rammelende OSAT-werkgelegenheidsonderzoek in Zichtlijnen - dat hij het nog steeds niet wil of kan.
Maar vooral dat hij absoluut geen kritiek kan verdragen.  
Maar van jullie hoor ik telkens wel dat je ook de nodige bedenkingen, op- en aanmerkingen (=kritiek?) bij de studie hebt. 
- Hoe wordt dat geinventariseerd, wat doen jullie er onderling mee? 
- Waar liggen alle studenten-evaluaties van de afgelopen 10 jaar?
- Wat is daar in de studiejaren erna mee gedaan? 
- Hoe zijn jullie vermogens tot kritisch denken ook daadwerkelijk gestimuleerd? 
- Hoeveel van jullie (of jullie voorgangers) hebben met ouderjaars kontakt opgenomen, of andere initiatieven ontplooid, waaruit de capaciteiten tot leiding geven ook echt blijken?
- Zijn deze vragen niet wezenlijker dan om voor de zoveelste keer het ideale theater te ontwerpen?

Als ik dit soort vragen elke twee of drie jaar weer kan loslaten, dan heb ik een punt waarop aantoonbaar de studie zelf tekortschiet, en niet - via haar studenten -moet proberen om de bal dan weer in het veld terug te leggen. 
Het is toch te belachelijk voor woorden dat een opleiding voor een zo leuk en uitdagend vak als dit, zich door zijn eigen pretenties in de voet laat schieten?

Ik zal het jullie besparen om al mijn negatieve-ervaringen hier op te sommen, want we moeten positief blijven ...
Het is aan jullie om de gewenste vruchtbaarheid inhoud te geven met een paar antwoorden op de vragen die ik hierboven heb gesteld ... 

(

----------


## AJB

Het is niet mijn bedoeling al te depri over te komen hoor...[B)] Maar ik ben absoluut overspoelt met verhalen/praktijkervaringen van de OTT te Amsterdam. Men wil zo veel, en doet o zo weinig... Dat vind ik zonde, en durf zelfs te beweren dat hun campagnes (om het juridisch correct te houden) sterk misleidend zijn...

Studenten willen leren, en dat blijft een zeer goede zaak. Ik gun iedereen een baan in dit prachtige wereldje, maar wat zijn er toch een hoop mensen die het niet begrijpen. Mijn streven is om zoveel mogelijk duidelijkheid te geven, en op te roepen tot SAMENWERKING, DUIDELIJKE COMMUNICATIE, en OPENHEID BINNEN CREATIEVE PROCESSEN...

Dat mijn frustatie in dit topic tot uiting komt...tsjah; misschien niet helemaal terecht. Ben echter allesbehalve onder de indruk van de clan in A'dam... @ the students; zodra jullie klaar zijn met de opleiding; stuur me een mailtje, dan zal ik zien of ik jullie kan indelen op een leuke tour; DAAR leer je wat van...

grtz. AJB (Arvid)

@ Rinus...thnx man; dat had ik echt ff nodig  :Wink:  We moeten ook nog steeds een biertje gaan doen; de tijd begint te dringen, 't is bijna kerst  :Big Grin:  Welk cafe in f*cking dr88 heeft je voorkeur ? En wanneer heb je tijd... Je hebt mijn tel. nr. toch ?

't beste !

----------


## DrMatiz

Heren, (dames???)

Hier een vierdejaarsstudent van de OTT in Amsterdam. Ik heb zojuist (vluchtig) deze hele discussie gelezen en wil graag mijn visie op een aantal onderwerpen delen/ter discussie stellen. 

Ten eerste, ik persoonlijk heb nooit, nu niet en toen ik begon niet de ambitie gehad om binnen een half jaar ergens een leidinggevende functie te bekleden. In mijn herinnering is dat iets wat mij in de loop van de jaren door docenten, studieleiding en oud studenten ook meerdere malen verteld is. 
Over de brede manier van opleiden hier op school: ja, het is een brede opleiding en ik ben daar behoorlijk blij mee. Ik zelf zal me waarschijnlijk gaan specialiseren in de richting van videotechniek en dat is iets wat ik nooit gedaan zal hebben als ik niet via de opleiding daarmee in aanraking was gekomen. Op het moment schrijf ik een scriptie waarin de basistechnieken van videoprojectie worden beschreven en dan met name de technieken van belang in het theater voor zowel ontwerpers, regisseurs en technici. 
Over de evaluatie van de opleiding. In ons jaar zijn er meerdere malen gesprekken gevoerd in aan- en afwezigheid van de leiding waarin onze meningen en ideeen naar buiten kwamen. Het is uiteraard niet aan ons om daar verder iets mee te doen, maar aan de studieleiding. Of en hoe dat gebeurt is daarna uiteraard weer onderwerp van discussie. De meningen over de studieleiding zijn in ons jaar zeer verdeeld.
Afgestudeerde studenten schijnen (in het verleden???) regelmatig het stempel opgedrukt te krijgen dat ze arrogant en betweterig overkomen. Waar dit aan ligt weet ik niet maar het is wel iets wat ik de afgelopen jaren vaker heb gehoord. Hier wordt de aandacht op gevestigd en vaak komt dat neer op iemand die zegt: denk niet dat je wanneer je hier van school af komt dat je direct leiding kan gaan geven. (zie bovenstaand)
AJB: ik ben het ermee eens dat je je als moderator niet tegen personen moet richten, zeker niet op een forum waarin bedoelingen en interpetaties soms sterk uiteen kunnen lopen. No offense, maar wanneer mensen op een dergelijke manier communiceren kunnen ze elkaar heel eenvoudig verkeerd gaan begrijpen, misschien iets om in je achterhoofd te houden.

En aan iedereen, laat de studenten van welke opleiding dan ook alsjeblieft in hun waarde. Ze werken hard om iets te leren over een vakgebied wat hun en ons allemaal lief is. Ze doen dit gemotiveerd om iets te leren en om zo in de toekomst beter te kunnen werken in de theater- en evenementenwereld. Er zijn mensen die het nooit zullen leren, zowel binnen als buiten de verschillende opleidingen. Die komen er zonder uitzondering in of buiten schoolverband toch wel achter dat het HET niet is. 

Beste mensen, ik denk dat ik niemand te hard heb aangepakt, nomaals, het is MIJN mening en ben benieuwd naar reacties.

Groet, Matthijs

----------


## AJB

Ik ben het met je eens, en ben blij dat jij zelf dusdanige interesses ontwikkeld dat je in dit vak verder kunt. Mijn hele stelling is echter, dat de opleiding misleidende advertenties gebruikt, en deze in de verste verte niet kan waarmaken. Hopelijk kan iedereen via de stages en of gastdocenten een leuke job vinden, maar eerder ondanks, dan dankzij de opleiding...

----------


## rinus bakker

Citaat: (vet gedrukte is door mij gedaan)

_"De Opleiding Theatermaker / Techniek & Theater is de enige HBO-opleiding op dit gebied in Nederland en heeft de afgelopen jaren in sterke mate bijgedragen aan het niveau en de differentiatie van de functies achter de schermen van het theater. 

Het toenemende belang van techniek, efficiency en schaalvergroting, maar ook van arbeidsomstandigheden en veiligheid (ARBO) vragen om een steeds betere organisatie en planning, kortom om leidinggevenden met een gedegen opleiding. De OTT biedt die opleiding ."_

Kijk.... dit is wel een punt voor AJB!
Het maakt niet uit van wie deze tekst afkomstig is, 
maar hij is toch 'niet geheel vrij van pretenties',
èn hij staat op de website van de AHK/OTT. 
Maar ....
Al duurt die pretentie ook nog zo lang, de studenten leren snel een heel ander gezang.(c)

----------


## pietradelmundo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Citaat: (vet gedrukte is door mij gedaan)
> 
> _"De Opleiding Theatermaker / Techniek & Theater is de enige HBO-opleiding op dit gebied in Nederland en heeft de afgelopen jaren in sterke mate bijgedragen aan het niveau en de differentiatie van de functies achter de schermen van het theater. 
> 
> Het toenemende belang van techniek, efficiency en schaalvergroting, maar ook van arbeidsomstandigheden en veiligheid (ARBO) vragen om een steeds betere organisatie en planning, kortom om leidinggevenden met een gedegen opleiding. De OTT biedt die opleiding ."_
> 
> Kijk.... dit is wel een punt voor AJB!
> ...



Zo is dat, want ik heb ook mijn twijfels bij dit soort zinnen. Heb vandaag de reklamefolder even opgevraagd van dit jaar, de tekst daarin bevat geen one-liners zoals op de website. De tekst op de website vind ik persoonlijk nogal te hoog gegrepen. 

Wellicht aanleiding tot een gesprek met belanghebbenden over de presentatie van de opleiding? Een presentatie die overigens heel moeilijk is; als je ziet hoe lastig het voor ons studenten is om op een open dag de opleiding te laten zien in 2 uurtjes... De opleiding is complexer en diverser dan menigeen denkt. Veel belangstellenden lijken een opleiding te willen waar je leert om 'met tafels om te kunnen gaan'. 
Wellicht toch even wennen als je ook Dramaturgie, Beweging, Kunstgeschiedenis, Algemene Muziekleer, Muziekgeschiedenis, Dansgeschiedenis, Nederlands, Computervaardigheden, Vormgeving & Theater, Projectmanagement, Organisatie, Houtbewerken, etc etc etc krijgt, naast alle 'technische vakken'. (ben best trots als ik die lijst zie, want ik leer, wat 'men' ook mag vinden, echt veel!)

Toch vind ik dat wat anderen van de opleiding zien overeen moet komen (iig zoveel mogelijk) met wat de studenten op de opleiding zelf zien. Zelf zie ik erg weinig 'reklamewerk' van de opleiding, dus ook de geciteerde teksten zijn me ontgaan. Toch schrik ik er een beetje van, want volgens mij kan de opleiding (en geen enkele opleiding) dat niet waarmaken.

Naast dit alles ben ik wel erg tevreden met wat ik nu doe. Ik heb momenten gehad waarbij ik twijfelde aan de opleiding of zelfs de toekomst erna, maar als ik weer eens een show doe, of naar theater ga, dan weet ik dat ik gewoon het *MOOISTE BEROEP* ga uitoefenen dat er bestaat. [u]En daar wil ik ALLES over leren!</u>

Tot het volgende bericht, 
Pieter Ploeg, OTT 2e jaar

----------


## thyzerrr

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> @ the students; zodra jullie klaar zijn met de opleiding; stuur me een mailtje, dan zal ik zien of ik jullie kan indelen op een leuke tour; DAAR leer je wat van...



Ben dan geen OTT student, maar kan dit alleen maar beamen.
Waarvoor hartelijk dank aan Arvid :Smile: 

Thijs

----------


## AJB

Heey Thijs !...Jij bent lekker met 3 mooi meiden op tour  :Wink:  En nog een mooie lichtshow ook!

Nog veel plezier, ik kom binnenkort nog wel ff loeren  :Big Grin: [B)]

grtz

----------


## thyzerrr

Daarom, wat wil een mens nog meer? :Wink: 
Lijkt me gezellig! Ohja, ik heb ***dank weer een cracker kunnen regelen. Daar gaat toch niks boven...

&lt;en nu écht naar bed... :Smile: )&gt;

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

De OTT ontvangt geld op basis van het aantal ingeschreven studenten. (Simpel gezegd) Het ministerie van Onderwijs geeft aan hoeveel studenten er per jaar mogen worden toegelaten. In 2001 is het aantal studenten verhoogd van 15 naar 17. 

De OTT is een kunstvakopleiding, en mag daarom selectie plegen aan de poort. Voor zover ik het weet is er nog nooit op basis van vooropleiding geselecteerd. Geschiktheid, studeerbaarheid, en de juiste combinatie van reeds verworven competenties zijn de belangrijkste selectiecriteria. 

De OTT sluit aan op MBO 4. Wiskunde en natuurkunde op goed niveau zijn een pré. 

De selectie schommelt tussen de '1 uit 6' en de '1 uit 8'. Het aantal aanmeldingen is ongeveer 25% hoger. Zelfs de balletafdelingen halen de genoemde getallen met drie nullen niet...

Ruud

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Leidinggevende in de Theatertechniek. Tja, naast een brede basisopleiding beschik je dan vaak ook nog over een aantal persoonlijke vaardigheden en dien je de competenties van een manager te verwerven. Die zullen in de theatertechniek, naast theotretische kennis over leidinggeven,  vooral gecentreerd zijn rond analytische eigenschappen en procesbeheersing. 

Bij het verwerven van competenties op leidinggevend niveau zal er voornamelijk aandacht moeten worden besteed aan het totale proces, de kritische factoren die hierbij een rol spelen, en het inzicht om zowel technisch als artistiek oplossingen te kunnen creeren.

De keten als een geheel is dus belangrijker dan de componenten waar zij uit is opgebouwd. Bij een opleiding die stuurt richting leidinggevenden zal veel aandacht moeten worden besteed aan de 'flow'. De gereedschapkist van een manager zit niet vol bromtollen. Toch kan hij of zij een bromtollenfabriek leiden. Waarmee ik niet zeg dat deze kennis niet nodig is, maar bij het maken van keuzes voor het samenstellen van een vierjarig curriculum moet je de prioriteit leggen op de algemene ontwerpcriteria. 

En voor het schrijven van wervende teksten hoef je blijkbaar helemaal niets meer van het vak te weten. Mij  specialisatie ligt op het gebied van arbeidsomstandigheden (ARBO) en veiligheid. De afkorting dient daarbij wel op de goede plaats in de tekst gezet te worden.  :Big Grin: 

Groet van Ruud

----------


## AJB

Helaas is de selectie dusdanig, dat "leidinggevende" een irreel toekomstbeeld is voor de betreffende student. De kwaliteit, continuiteit en stabiliteit van de opleiding is zodanig dat ik durf te beweren dat bepaalde wervingsacties grenzen aan valse voorlichting... Natuurlijk bevat de opleiding ook goede zaken, en leuke projecten, maar het geheel wordt anders gepresenteert dan in werkelijkheid wordt uitgevoerd...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Ruud,
welkom op dit leukste theaterforum in de Wonderde wereld van het Hollandse Bromtolland!

Ook een roadie is al manager, en dat laatste begrip is zo aan erosie onderhevig dat een keukenzwabber binnenkort ook al een culinair-facilitair hygiene-manager is. 
Dus de OTT-er mag van alles willen 'managen' maar dat moet wel een konkrete inhoud hebben...
Wat bedoel je in dat verband met 'algemene ontwerp-criteria?'

Artisitiek = de zwierige schets met de viltstift of het wilde onuitgewerkte hersenspinsel?
Techniek = de omzetting daarvan naar de bikkelharde realiteit van de natuur-(& Arbo-)wetten en het beschikbare budget?

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Helaas is de selectie dusdanig, dat "leidinggevende" een irreel toekomstbeeld is voor de betreffende student. De kwaliteit, continuiteit en stabiliteit van de opleiding is zodanig dat ik durf te beweren dat bepaalde wervingsacties grenzen aan valse voorlichting... Natuurlijk bevat de opleiding ook goede zaken, en leuke projecten, maar het geheel wordt anders gepresenteert dan in werkelijkheid wordt uitgevoerd...



Dat is net als zo'n jongen die al jaren roept operator te zijn. om vervolgens met de eerste patch op zijn muil te gaan!!!!
een lang verhaal dus heel kort je kunt pas iemand/iets beoordelen als je ze aan het werk gezien hebt.aan de andere kant is het zo dat de eerste ingeving meestal de beste is


Nils


enneeee AJB hoe zit dat nou met at biertje dat wij gingen drinken (die ene in breda was namelijk wel ERG mager)(ik bedoelde dat biertje AJB!!!!!!)

----------


## AJB

Absoluut Nils; die boyz zijn er zat... Of die operator willen zijn en vervolgens hun lampen niet kunnen opstarten (eeeeuh...Pearl, macro... etc.)

Dat soort types verpesten ons vak, en zorgen voor een boel zorgen bij de heren organisatoren...

Bier ???.... Wie zei er BIER ???....

Gaan we binnenkort ff doen kerel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Mmmmm...hoe formuleer je een correct antwoord met een bierslempende moderator?? 

Ontwerp-criteria zijn de lijnen die je uitzet om tot bepaalde dingen te komen. Als losse tekst wat vaag en zweverig, maar in het geheel van mijn verhaal verbonden aan de wens om op een opleiding op HBO niveau toch maar liever niet te veel kleurfilters in spotjes te stoppen. De vraag waar je welke spot met welk filter aan welk soort dimmer met besturing moet gaan hangen is interessanter. Omdat je dan meteen de gehele keten overziet.

Op een HBO electronica ontwerpt men electronische schakelingen. Niet omdat ze dat nou perse moeten leren, maar omdat dat ze leert nadenken over alle randvoorwaarden en het geheel van de keten. Dat brengt inzicht. En met dat inzicht ben je in staat om complexe situaties te beoordelen. Wellicht lukt het dan zelfs om storingen of manco's te verhelpen. 

De OTT is nog steeds een vakopleiding. Met vakken. Vakmatigheden. Handen uit de mouwen en een spotje stellen. En dan in de volgende les een geluidje maken. Theatertechniek is een complexe veelvoud van competenties. Grootschalige breed opgezette projecten die al deze competenties behandelen zijn dus veel interessanter. Gedrag en houding worden door iedereen als zeer belangrijk ervaren. Het is tenslotte teamwerk. Deze componenten moeten dus een wezenlijk onderdeel vormen van een opleiding. 

Ik maak altijd vergelijkingen met de scheepvaartopleidingen. Daar is dieseltechniek geen apart vak meer. In een project komt een probleem met een dieselgenerator voor. Om dat op te kunnen lossen moet je in de boeken duiken. Hulp zoeken bij een docent. College's over dieselmotoren bijwonen. Enzovoort. 

Spotjes, mixers, dimmers, versterkers, decor, rekwisieten; we gebruiken het allemaal als onderdeel van een geheel. Een totaalproject. In een totaaltheater. De onderdelen op zich zijn interessant, maar de verbanden tussen de onderdelen zijn veel belangrijker. Ik grijp voor het belichten van de verbanden altijd de criteria waarop dingen zijn ontworpen. Lees een verhaal in de krant over het nieuwe ontwerp van een theaterzaal, en je weet niks. Lees het PvE en je weet alles. 

Kritiek op HBO'ers?? Ze kunnen niks. Dat klopt! Als het goed is WETEN ze veel. Een volwassen werkveld kan daar prima mee omgaan. En leert een student in de eerste jaren van zijn of haar carriere alle beroepsvaardigheden. Dan komen de dingen samen. Maar een volwassen werkveld kent zelf alle criteria. Heeft zelf randvoorwaarden opgesteld. En richtlijnen. Een volwassen werkveld roept niet vanaf de zijlijn, maar speelt aktief mee. Bepaalt in samenwerking met alle spelers in de branche wat opleidingscriteria zijn. Om maar eens iets te noemen...

Voor de complexe technieken die vandaag de dag onze toneelhuizen en trailers binnensluipen hebben we procesdenkers nodig. Het wordt tijd dat we die gaan opleiden. 

Ruud

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Ruud,

maar dan denk ik even aan de opmerking van een technisch directeur van een behoorlijk grote firma die CADCAM-gestuurde machines (CNC-draaien / watersnijden /lassen enz)gebruikt om allerlei soorten van specialistische opleggers/trailers (voor achter de trekker/tractor) te maken.
"Geef mij maar HTS-ers die kunnen denken en DOEN.
Die proces-jongens van de TH weten amper hoe een schroevendraaier eruit ziet laat staan dat ze er mee rekening in het ontwerp op het moment dat het op onderhoud en insepctie aankomt..."
Ik toch neem aan dat hij dat niet zei omdat de TH jongen duurder zijn dan een HTS-er.
En begrijp ik dat je nu zegt dat je op HTS-niveau een TH-denkwijze wil invoeren. Straks hebben we alleen maar mensen achter bureaus (en daarna in de sportschool want dat krijg je als je de hele dag achter een bureau zit) maar moeten we voor het onderhoud (of het opbouwen van en voorstelling?) naar China bellen om 'een paar mannetjes'....?    
Mijn ergste ervaring is dat de OTT-ers wel (dachten te rekenen = proces) aan een stalen bint, maar het verschil tussen een HE en een IPE niet wisten.
Als je weet hoe een hard-patch 'proces' werkt, maar geen idee hebt hoe de kabels, connectors enz eruitzien, heb je aan het eerste ook niets zo veel.
Wanneer gaan we nu eens inzien dat in dat hele brede vak van ons
= constructie = bouw & werktuigbouw; 
= electrotechniek 
= electronica
= optica en kleuren
= akoestiek en versterken
= AV-projectietechniek
= transport en logsitek
= te veel om op te noemen 
het OTT eigenlijk een selectie/samenvoeging zou moeten van de gespecialiseerde kennis op MBO-niveau 
- en dan op basis daarvan weten welke specialist MBO/HBO je moet hebben en hoe je die moet aansturen.
Die verzamelde MBO-kennis wordt juist door de giga-breedte en de hoeveelheid ervan automatisch een HBO-vak. 
Maar we moeten m.i. niet nog meer ontwerpers (of 'zwevers?') gaan binnenbrengen die met hun voeten de vloer al niet meer raken.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Hola hola, maar dat heb ik niet gezegd. Ik heb alleen maar geroepen dat er meer aandacht moet komen voor het totaalproces. En dat ik een voorstander ben om dingen door de bril van de ontwerpcriteria te bekijken. 

Dat zeg ik omdat ik als geen ander weet hoe verzuild het HBO onderwijs nog is. Het MBO heeft inmiddels prachtige mengvormen in onderwijs, maar helaas is het HBO nog te veel ingedeeld in vakhokjes. vanuit de ouderwetse gedachte dat je kunt leren timmeren door alles wat met timmeren te maken heeft apart te behandelen. Een vak houttheorie, en een vak houtwetten, en dan natuurlijk nog de taal van het hout, de splinters, enzovoort. En dan vooral ook maar niet praten over belangrijke beroepscompetenties als houding en gedrag. 

Een leidinggevende persoon wordt niet ingeschakeld om een lamp te vervangen. Of een stekker aan te zetten. Hij moet wel weten wat dat is, en hoe dat moet. Onderwijs kan je leren hoe het hele (ontwerp)traject er uit ziet. En welke verstoringen daar in kunnen plaastvinden. Hoe je daar me omgaat. Hoe je daar prioriteiten in opstelt. En het begroot? 

Met ontwerpen bedoel ik niet het ontwerpen zoals op de TH. Nee, ik ben het op dat vlak roerend met je eens. Maar ik vind dat de waarde van een HBO'er ook zou moeten zitten in kennis over trajecten en verbanden. Kritieke paden. Het berekenen in plaats van aanvoelen. Maar ook aanvoelen na het berekenen. 
Ach het is lastig te omschrijven. Maar in de eerste lijn ondersteun ik jouw verhaal. MBO doet al denkende. HBO denkt al doende. Of zoiets.

Theatertechniek is vanzelfsprekend omgaan met een enorme complexiteit. Die complexiteit mag wat mij betreft centraal staan. In denken en in doen. Het curriculum laat mensen nu in de waan dat ze door het verzamelen van bomen en struiken een bos kunnen vormen. Met als gevolg dat ze er later in zullen verdwalen. Ik pleit er voor om eerst aan de paden te verkennen en onderzoek te plegen naar de werking van het bos. Dan zien we daarna wel wat we een eik noemen of een berk. Bomen aanwijzen en weten hoe de bladeren groeien zegt zo weinig over hoe het geheel functioneert. En hoe gevolgen en oorzaken gezocht moeten worden. En wat je moet doen als er een boom omvalt.

Ruud

----------


## rinus bakker

Duidelijk! 
En eigenlijk in grote lijnen ook wel eens.

(Hoewel dat van die eik en die berk me niet helemaal lekker zit:
in jouw redenatie zou je aan het eind toch kunnen overgaan om een berk een eik te noemen en omgekeerd ? ... 
En dan is Leiden toch echt in last! 
De voorbeelden daarvan zie ik - op mijn vakgebied - helaas nog vaak verschijnen in ons onvolprezen Vakblad voor Podiumtechnologie).

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Pfoeh. Einde discussie met Rinus. Ik bespeur een tevreden "ja zo kan ik er mee leven"?? 

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Ha ha ha ha

Groet van Ruud


En die eik? Daar komen we ook nog wel uit...

----------


## rinus bakker

Zodra we in biologische onderwerpen duiken 
maken we er een ander topic van 
(en mag je wel uitkijken: 
.... ik heb in dat geval namelijk voorkennis!)

----------


## rinus bakker

"En heb ook in de loop van de tijd 4 maal mijn medewerking aangeboden, (waarvan de laatste keer pakweg 2 maanden geleden)..."

en die poging is inmiddels ook vastgelopen op 
- onduidelijk communiceren en 
- een raar soort van afhoudendheid en 
- het 'moet' van de baas.

Dat is het soort van 'leiding' geven dat in het leger wordt toegepast, 
maar dat hoort niet op een OTT.

----------


## bibster

Rinus,

Heb je bij die 4 keer opgeteld die keer dat je niet eens mijn scriptiebegeleider *mocht* zijn van de weleikelige heer Frits van den (stoet)HASPEL ?
Daarom hebbik die scriptie maar niet afgemaakt, en ben'em lekker gesmeerd!

Gr. Paul

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Paul,

de keren dat ik scripties heb begeleid of individuele studenten van wat hulp of informatie heb voorzien, reken ik niet mee hoor.

En dat er heel wat meer mensen in Nederland "niet altijd even ingenomen" waren 
met de handel en wandel van de Opperste Roerganger, dat wisten we inmiddels ook al.
Dat zal ook ongetwijfeld voor mijzelf gelden trouwens.. :Wink: 

Dat van jouw begeliedings verzoek kan ik me niet echt herinneren....
Wat was het (geplande) onderwerp? 
Meestal gaat er dan bij mij wel een belletje rinkelen.

----------


## bibster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_Dat van jouw begeliedings verzoek kan ik me niet echt herinneren....



Logisch! Der Fritz heeft dat, toen ik't'em vroeg, al VERBOTEN...




> citaat:
> Wat was het (geplande) onderwerp?



Oef.... exact? Het was in 96 (2e lichting dus) en ging over bestaande normeringen welke betrekking hebben op de trekkenwandinstallatie, en wat daar mis mee was en hoe't zou moeten worden... zo iets....




> citaat:Meestal gaat er dan bij mij wel een belletje rinkelen.



ding... dong...
'k ben nog 1 keer (stiekum?) bij je langs geweest, toen je nog achter de bijlmer bajes (ACHTER, niet IN) zat, in die halve TV studio...
Tegewoordig bevolkt ge het schone friesland, niet?
En heb je m'n tekening van de M.Plaza al bekeken?   :Wink: [} :Smile: ]

goed, back on topic aub.... Waar ging het over? Ow ja.. De OTT van Der Fritz... Nou: Ik heb er alleen een paar hele goede vrienden aan overgehouden, en wat diverse kennis...

----------


## rinus bakker

F*ck, OK. Ik ben er weer.
Sorry, dat ik dat vergeten ben. 

Korzakov, Alzheimer, Keruikiko, Minamata enz.

btw - 
ik heb geen tekening gezien - 
wel een giga pakket aan spreadsheet info.
Maar zonder de tekening is dat een beetje abracadabra.

----------


## bibster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> btw - ik heb geen tekening gezien -



&lt;&lt;Slow chat modus on&gt;&gt; Nu wel... bakker.walda at planeet dot NL en info bij rhinorigs-puntje-nl&lt;&lt;slow chat modus off&gt;&gt;

----------


## rinus bakker

Wel tekening gezien...
en daarna die van de constructeur! = OEPS!

Dat zou nou eens een zeer nuttig punt zijn voor een OTT opleiding,
niet hoe je die constructeurs-tekeningen en berekeningen zelf moet maken,
maar hoe je ze moet lezen en begrijpen!

----------


## Percy

Tja, over de opleiding in Amsterdam kan ik niet veel vertellen, ik zat vorig jaar bij de laatste selectie, dus ik heb het gesprek en de workshop gehad. Jammergenoeg ben ik niet aangenomen, maar ik ga het dit jaar zeker nog eens proberen. Als iemand nog een leuke plek voor een stage weet, zou ik het fijn vinden om wat te horen, want alle theaters hier in de buurt (limburg) heb ik al gehad. Het is toch lastig om ervaring op te doen, als er niet veel theaters in de buurt zijn.

----------


## DJ M

hallo allemaal,

ik ben marco, en ik zit in 3 Havo. Ik moet nu mijn profiel + keuze vak gaan bepalen. Aangezien jullie op die school zitten waar ik misschien naartoe wil, had ik een paar vraagjes daarover:
1) is "Natuur & Techniek" echt noodzakelijk?
2) is het een leuke school ? (de HBO theatertechniek)
3) wat is een verstandig keuzevak?
4) is het echt zo dat als ik verder in dit vak ga, dat ik dan nauwelijks thuis ben 's avonds?
5) is er eigelijk veel werk in te vinden?
6) is de selectie echt zo streng, of worden alleen de "groentjes" eruit gepikt?

t zijn dr nogal wat..  :Wink:  Als er mensen zijn die antwoorden voor mij hebben, willen jullie die dan mailen naar : marco_v90@hotmail.com

----------


## Percy

Ik spreek uit ervaring als ik zeg dat de selectie echt erg streng is. Volgens mij kijken ze meer naar creativiteit en inzicht dan naar kennis. Ook kun je wel verwachten dat je s'avonds weinig thuis bent.. En de school spreekt mij wel aan.. Anders moet je 19 Maart eens gaan kijken, dan is de laatste Open Dag van dit jaar.. 

Voor het Profiel zou ik je NT echt wel aanraden.. Ik merk gewoon dat je door Wiskunde B2 en Natuurkunde 2 meer snapt van Wiskunde B1 en Natuurkunde 1, Het gaat eigenlijk gewoon verder op de stof, waardoor je de achterliggende ideeën ook oppikt. Als keuze vak zou ik voor Informatica gaan, als dat er is, omdat je merkt dat er steeds meer met computers gewerkt wordt, en de manier van denken bij programeren is net weer een andere manier. Of je gaat voor een extra taal.. Omdat je veel  met mensen uit andere landen zal werken in een theater, het zijn immers niet alleen Nederlandse producties die langs komen, kan het nooit kwaad om Duits 2 of Frans 2 te kiezen.

Over het werk, Naar mijn idee is er wel werk te vinden. Als je de lijsten bekijkt van het werk dat mensen nu hebben, zijn ze toch veel in het vak bezig.

Ik hoop dat ik je wat heb kunnen helpen.. Zelf probeer ik het dit jaar weer..

----------


## papers@xs4all.nl

Ik kan in ieder geval, voor zij die een opleiding op MBO niveau willen gaan volgen, de opleiding in Drachten aanbevelen. Dit betreft de opleiding Allround Medewerker Audiovisueel van de Friese Poort in Drachten. Sterk gericht op praktijklessen geluid / licht / beeld & productie met aanvullende modules vaktheorie. Vanaf het eerste leerjaar al direct bezig met projecten; dus gewoon op klus. Gehele 2e jaar op stage en 3e jaar weer terug naar school. Vervolgens bewijzen dat je alle kennis hebt en dan heb je je diploma Allround Medewerker Audiovisueel op zak. Verder specialiseren ? Kan ook .... plak er een 4e jaar aan vast in de uitstroomrichting specialist geluid-, licht-, of beeldtechniek. Zie ook http://www.friesepoort.nl/sub-opleid...g=25&RecId=175

----------


## Percy

De opleiding die jij beschrijft is echter geen theater-technische opleiding, maar een opleiding op audiovisueel gebied. Al lijken deze opleidingen misschien wel op elkaar, naar mijn mening zit er een (redelijk groot) verschil tussen.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 'papers' 
aan jou kunnen we natuurlijk wel vragen hoe jij aan jouw kennis en enthousiasme over die opleiding bent gekomen.
Geen 'voorkennis' hoop ik - of 'belangenverstengeling' misschien? 
Daar kun je lelijk voor worden afgerekend in het theaterwereldje....

----------


## papers@xs4all.nl

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 2 'papers' 
> aan jou kunnen we natuurlijk wel vragen hoe jij aan jouw kennis en enthousiasme over die opleiding bent gekomen.
> Geen 'voorkennis' hoop ik - of 'belangenverstengeling' misschien? 
> Daar kun je lelijk voor worden afgerekend in het theaterwereldje....



Laten we eerlijk zijn, er zit zeker een mate van "voorkennis" in dit hele verhaal, zelf belangenverstrengeling ... Toch lijkt het van belang dat binnen het "topic" opleiding theatertechniek de aandacht niet altijd naar de "gevestigde grote & belangrijke" theateropleidingen zoals de OTT gaat waarbij de toelatingseisen hoog zijn én maximaal aantal plaatsen beperkt. Niet iedereen wil (en kan of moet) lichtontwerper, geluidsontwerper of dramaturg worden. Ik ben van mening dat in het vak vooral behoefte is aan "werkers" op de vloer, geluidsTECHNICI, lichtTECHNICI, stageMANAGERS, toneelTECHNICI ect ect ect. Bovenstaande (maar ook een aantal van de onderstaande) opleiding(en) voorzien in de behoefte van faciliterende bedrijven (of theaters) om mensen af te leveren die deze vaardigheden op startniveau beheersen. 

Om de schijn van partijdigheid te vermijden hierbij enkele andere opleidingen die zich ook begeven op het gebied van " Allround Medewerker Audiovisueel"

Grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam
Grafisch Lyceum Amsterdam
ROC Midden Nederland
ROC Eindhoven
Friesland College
ROC Tilburg

----------


## Gast1401081

tuurlijk, gewoon doen die opleiding.

Zolang de branche (VPT-symposium vorig jaar) geen erkende opleiding heeft, geen exameneisen heeft en geen examencommissie met een eisenpakket komt is en blijft het allemaal vreselijk leuk en spannend, die opleidingen....

Van je rijbewijs is in de wet bepaald hoe het examen eruit moet zien, wat je moet laten zien, en welke kennis er hoe en waneer getoetst wordt. Maar in de theatertechniek is het allemaal nog steeds los zand....

----------


## rinus bakker

En ja hoor tel bij de theatertechniek ook nog eens de AV-opleidingen met dezelfde affiniteit...
en binnen de kortste keren hebben we alleen maar TOP-technici in Nederland rondlopen in dit vak? 
Plus die diverse opleidingen in 'music-management' enzovoorts.
En dat hele innovatieplatform van Balkellende is volkomen overbodig 
(was het natuurlijk toch al - want als de overheid zich ergens mee bemoeit 
is het bijna op voorhand al een misser.)

Of .... krijgen we na de golf van de geitenwollensokken van de jaren '70-'80 ?
(Hordes sociologische opleidingen, en al die 10.000-en studenten hebben echt bijgedragen tot een maatschappelijke en psychosociale verbetering in dit land ... 
Welvaart, welzijn en geluk alom in Nederland! 
Toch?) 
Nu beginnen we aan een reeks nieuwe lichtingen van modieuze pret-studies? 
Die gegarandeerd borg zullen staan voor een fors aantal toekomstige werklozen!
Maar zolang er aardgas is (zeker met de huidige oliesprijs...) is er hoop - op een uitkering dan wel te verstaan!
Mag ik een tikkie sceptisch blijven ...

----------


## deurklink

> citaat:_Geplaatst door papers@xs4all.nl_
> Om de schijn van partijdigheid te vermijden hierbij enkele andere opleidingen die zich ook begeven op het gebied van " Allround Medewerker Audiovisueel"
> 
> Grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam
> Grafisch Lyceum Amsterdam
> ROC Midden Nederland
> ROC Eindhoven
> Friesland College
> ROC Tilburg



Je vergeet Zwolle (Deltion college) die Audiovisueel en Theatertechniek gecombineerd heeft in het eerste jaar en in het 2de jaar je kan kiezen voor een van de 2!

----------


## thyzerrr

> citaat:_Geplaatst door papers@xs4all.nl_
> 
> Laten we eerlijk zijn, er zit zeker een mate van "voorkennis" in dit hele verhaal, zelf belangenverstrengeling ... Toch lijkt het van belang dat binnen het "topic" opleiding theatertechniek de aandacht niet altijd naar de "gevestigde grote & belangrijke" theateropleidingen zoals de OTT gaat waarbij de toelatingseisen hoog zijn én maximaal aantal plaatsen beperkt. Niet iedereen wil (en kan of moet) lichtontwerper, geluidsontwerper of dramaturg worden. Ik ben van mening dat in het vak vooral behoefte is aan "werkers" op de vloer, geluidsTECHNICI, lichtTECHNICI, stageMANAGERS, toneelTECHNICI ect ect ect. Bovenstaande (maar ook een aantal van de onderstaande) opleiding(en) voorzien in de behoefte van faciliterende bedrijven (of theaters) om mensen af te leveren die deze vaardigheden op startniveau beheersen. 
> 
> Om de schijn van partijdigheid te vermijden hierbij enkele andere opleidingen die zich ook begeven op het gebied van " Allround Medewerker Audiovisueel"
> 
> Grafisch Lyceum Rotterdam
> Grafisch Lyceum Amsterdam
> ROC Midden Nederland
> ...



Het is natuurlijk een heel nobel streven om goede harde werkers af te willen leveren, maar zorg er dan op zijn minst voor dat je docenten uit het werkveld aantrekt, mensen met jaren praktijkervaring. Lessen die worden verzorgd door leraren met een puist theoretische kennis kunnen hartstikke interessant zijn en vormen een mooie basis, maar zonder mensen uit de praktijk kun je een opleiding die pretendeert mensen voor het werkveld af te leveren wel op voorhand afschrijven.

Mijn twee centjes.

T

----------


## rinus bakker

2 thyzerrr,
Daar is geen woord verkeerd aan gezegd!

----------


## AJB

Scholen, opleidingen, studies; all in the mix gaat het maar om 1 ding;
- KENNISOVERDRACHT...

Dus; een stukje natuurkunde, wiskunde en tegenwoordig vooral ook economie, kan absoluut geen kwaad... Maar hoe draag je de kennis van lichtontwerp over in een klaslokaal ? En hoe leer je een cursist een situatie in te schatten, zonder enig zicht op toepassingen van boekenwijsheid ? Het blijft 1 grote farce, en die opleidingen moet ik meegeven dat ze slim inspelen op de "hoop" bij het ontwetende publiek. Wie wil er niet achter zo'n prachtig mengpaneel staan?? Hard reality is echter wel, dat 9 van de 10 studenten gewoon compleet ongeschikt zijn, en dus nooit in dit vak zullen rollen, laat staan achter de mengtafel komen te hangen...

Valse hoop schuilt in de prachtige folders, die zijn gemaakt door mensen met zeer beperkte geesten. Deze mensen geven tevens de vakken die eindigen op -ontwerp, -design en -nuances... Somebody needs a reality check over here....

Theatershit, audio-visuele onzin, studio en media-flauwekul; ik adviseer u allen een ernorme kwaliteitsverbetering, alvorens de "hype" zich tegen u keert...

Amen

----------


## deurklink

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_





> citaat:_Geplaatst door thyzerrr_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Geplaatst door papers@xs4all.nl_
> 
> ...



Kijk dat heeft dus onze opleiding wel goed gedaan! Mr. Venema van de Flint uit Amersfoort gaf ons les in "audio" (brede zin van het woord) En Mr. Hutschemakers van het Odeon te Zwolle licht techniek! Dit deed hij ook in het Odeon zelf (ongetwijfeld bekend bij sommige mensen, wereldje blijft klein)! Waren uiteraard de leukste lessen van deze twee vakdocenten. 

Verder kregen we een beetje elektro (wat na mijn idee niet voldeed aangezien ik zelf 1 1/2 jaar mbo elektro had gedaan) maar het niveau van m'n klasgenoten lag ook een stuk lager op dat moment dus misschien wel voldoende. En algemene vakken die nou eenmaal verplicht zijn.

Als ze op deze weg verder gaan en blijven uitbreiden (over techniek en vaklessen heb ik het dan) kan dit een zeer boeiende opleiding worden! Iedereen zegt dat je het niet kan leren uit boeken (blijft een praktsich vak). Klopt! Boeken hebben we daarom ook nauwlijks (ook omdat ze nauwelijks bestaan). Wel veel copietjes van boeiende onderwerpen.

Maar uiteindelijk denk dat het veel van je stage moet hebben! Of zie ik dit nou verkeerd? 1/3 van de opleiding is stage! (zonder school projecten die daar veel van weg hebben meegerekend) lijkt mij toch behoorlijk!

Zie hier op het forum nogal een negatief beeld over theateropleidingen. Heb ook van mensen persoonlijk over bepaalde andere opleiding negatieve dingen gehoord. Maar vind dat het deltion tot nu toe niet slecht af brengt! (en dan ben ik ook nog de eerste lichting) 

En vind het jammer dat je de mensen die nu ons als stagelopers hebben. Niks kunnen/willen (omdat ze hier niet actief zijn bijv.) zeggen over ons. Want als je op ons klassenforum kijkt, lees je hele leuk berichtjes over wat klasgenoten al meemaken of bereikt hebben!

Lijkt wel of mensen hier bang zijn voor de nieuwe lichting mensen die op de markt word gezet (opvolgers van jullie tevens) Ze worden toch anders op de markt gezet dan jullie allemaal ooit begonnen zijn! Met een stuk kennis die jullie niet hadden voorda

----------


## AJB

Ik vind de toelating te laagdrempelig, waardoor er allemaal hele domme mensen, zonder een sprankje creativiteit op zo'n opleiding komen. Zelf heb ik 6 stagaires van theatertechniek op diverse tours gepland. Vrijwel uitsluitend positief ! Maar die moet je wel zelf uit de groep uitzoeken, want je hebt er toch een partij lombroso's bij..

De groep die toch al okay is, red het zonder die opleiding ook wel ! Dus zo'n opleiding moet haar toegevoegde waarde (momenteel nihil) eerst maar eens gaan bewijzen... Dat zou bijv. kunnen door alle vakdiploma's aan te bieden... Wat is er handiger voor een technicus dan; heftruckrijbewijs, rigging diploma's, basis diploma belichting, basis diploma audio, ehbo/vca/bhv, operating diplima compulite sparktop (bijv.) en nog een partij van die onzin... Leuk voorbeeld is de theatertechniek in Rotterdam, daar zit een docent die WEL uit alle macht probeert om zinvolle stof te integreren. Rinus kent hem ook; hij deed tegelijk met mij die cursus (Vincent Jansen als ik me niet vergis). Maar is het nou zo moeilijk om op elke opleiding zo'n docent te vinden ???? Dat hoeft echt geen roady te zijn; liever niet zelfs..

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> De groep die toch al okay is, red het zonder die opleiding ook wel !



Misschien dat ik het verkeerd zie, maar het lijkt mij dat als je uiteindelijk bij een groot bedrijf wil werken, dat ze toch wel wat waarde hechten aan zo'n papiertje waarop staat dat je die opleiding hebt gedaan.
Al krijg je daardoor alleen al een wat leuker loonstrookje, dat is toch ook al mooi meegenomen.

Ondertussen kun je die studie mooi doen op de kosten van de staat (mits je binnen 10 jaar slaagt [ :Embarrassment: )]). Niet dat dat ruim leven is, maar als je bij de stages nog wat bij kan verdienen en in het weekend met een baantje erbij en misschien nog een kleine bijdrage van pappiemammie, kun je -volgens mij- zo wel prima 4 jaar van je leven op zo'n school doorbrengen.

----------


## AJB

Met zo'n afhankelijkheids-mentaliteit gaat Nederland tenonder... Werken !!!

----------


## kokkie

En hier gaat het dus alweer fout. Denken dat je een leuker loonstrookje krijgt omdat je een diploma hebt. Helaas, zo werkt het niet. De enige manier om er te komen als je zo'n licht/geluids/onzin opleiding hebt gedaan, is om zelf te beseffen dat je nog niets weet als je van je beschermde schooltje komt en het echte leven in stapt. 
Lijkt me niet eens onwaarschijnlijk dat je minder verdient als iemand die begonnen is na zijn VMBO elektro toen jij begon met je "MBO weet ik veel". Vooral omdat de 'bruikbare' kennis, die je op school hebt geleerd, pas bruikbaar wordt na een paar jaar, wanneer je eindelijk eens aan de knoppen mag zitten. Of hebben jullie ook een praktijk vak "bouwen & breken"? Dat zouden ze eens moeten geven, samen met "trailer laden".
Ik kan niet veel zeggen over de vaste theater technici en AV mensen van congrescentra en aanverwanten. Daar kun je denk eerder wat met je opleiding, omdat je daar ook eerder gelegenheid krijgt. Maar ik denk niet dat het daarvandaan weer makkelijk overstappen is naar de evenementen wereld en de verhuurbedrijven. Dan zal je je toch weer opnieuw moeten bewijzen. 
Ik heb 7 jaar geleden mijn MTS energietechniek diploma gehaald en ben toen in dit wereldje terechtgekomen. Het niveau van je diploma zal best meespelen, maar als er maar Middelbaar en iets technisch opstaat voldoet dat ruimschoots en AV/Theater of welke richting dan ook geeft in dat geval nauwelijks een extra toevoeging. Er wordt namelijk gezocht naar mensen met inzicht, die problemen die tijdens het bouwen naar voren komen snel en efficiënt kunnen oplossen en storingen kunnen verhelpen (nog een leuk praktijkvak:"dimmer is uitgefikt, show begint over een uur, show must go on, wat doen we nu"). Welk MTS papiertje maakt niet uit, dat is het teken van technisch inzicht. Daarnaast kijkt men naar of je het aankan, stressbestendig bent en of je wel een beetje tegen de 5 tot 21 of 21 tot 5 mentaliteit kan en niet de 9 tot 17 mentaliteit hebt.

----------


## Enrico

Ik zit nu in het eerste jaar van de opleiding inspecien/theater technicus (tegenwoordig podium techniek) aan het Grafisch Lyceeum Amsterdam.

AL mijn docenten hebben ervaring in deze wereld. ze hebben het gedaan, of doen het nog.

Bevalt me prima  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Enrico,
Dan doe je ook wel even de groeten aan Han Ellenbroek namens mij?

Maar wie zijn die andere docenten en 
van hoeveel door hen gegeven vakken kun je (voor je gevoel of beargumenteerd!?) 
aangeven dat je er meer of juist minder van wilt horen/weten?

----------


## Martincrul

Sorry maar als je het mij vraagt ligt het probleem van de opleidingen alleen maar bij de inzet van de studenten op deze bij lange na niet toerijkende opleidingen.
Ik heb in de afgelopen 7 jaar voor vele diverse opdrachtgevers gewerkt in zowel nederland als belgie en ben daar veel stagaires tegengekomen van diverse opleidingen. Van al die stagaires zijn er tot nu toe 2 geweest die ik nu zelf wel eens inhuur en die daadwerkelijk met 150% inzet aan de slag gana iedere dag.
Ook zie ik veel jongens die de opleiding gedaan hebben en die het theoretische deel van de belichting volledig snappen, alleen het aansluiten van de apparatuur laat erg te wensen over.
Ik denk dan ook dat de mensen die zonder opleiding vanuit het vrijwilligers circuit (jongerencentra, poppodia, cultureelcentra), of vanuit de praktijk ervaring qua local crew/stagehands werkzaamheden een grotere meerwaarde hebben waneer zij bepaalde curussen volgen die specifiek gericht zijn op het werkveld dan wanneer iemand zonder enige ervaring van hoe de (helaas toch al in veel te kleine mate aanwezige) rock 'n roll/house/overige entertainment branche werkt een opleiding doet tot iets als av tech of theater tech. Omdat ze gewoonweg de ervaring missen die velen van ons zonder opleiding wel hebben.

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Ik vind de toelating te laagdrempelig, waardoor er allemaal hele domme mensen, zonder een sprankje creativiteit op zo'n opleiding komen. Zelf heb ik 6 stagaires van theatertechniek op diverse tours gepland. Vrijwel uitsluitend positief ! Maar die moet je wel zelf uit de groep uitzoeken, want je hebt er toch een partij lombroso's bij..
> 
> De groep die toch al okay is, red het zonder die opleiding ook wel ! Dus zo'n opleiding moet haar toegevoegde waarde (momenteel nihil) eerst maar eens gaan bewijzen... Dat zou bijv. kunnen door alle vakdiploma's aan te bieden... Wat is er handiger voor een technicus dan; heftruckrijbewijs, rigging diploma's, basis diploma belichting, basis diploma audio, ehbo/vca/bhv, operating diplima compulite sparktop (bijv.) en nog een partij van die onzin... Leuk voorbeeld is de theatertechniek in Rotterdam, daar zit een docent die WEL uit alle macht probeert om zinvolle stof te integreren. Rinus kent hem ook; hij deed tegelijk met mij die cursus (Vincent Jansen als ik me niet vergis). Maar is het nou zo moeilijk om op elke opleiding zo'n docent te vinden ???? Dat hoeft echt geen roady te zijn; liever niet zelfs..



ff over deze reactie...   doe zelf die opleiding in rotterdam en bepaalde mensen die vorig jaar bij me in de klas zaten dacht ik echt van, wat doe jij hier....

en nog leuker, toen ik aan de opleiding wou beginnen werd ik afgewezen... zonder reden.

toen later kreeg ik een brief dat ik de opleiding toch nog kon doen, maar andere uit me klas vorig jaar hadden lagere opleiding dan mij... en totaal geen ervaring en toch werden hun eerder aangenomen dan mij... tja... ik vind het maar een schijtopleiding

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> 1) en nog leuker, toen ik aan de opleiding wou beginnen werd ik afgewezen... zonder reden.
> 2) anderen uit m'n klas vorig jaar hadden een lagere opleiding dan ik ... en totaal geen ervaring ... 
> 3) en toch werden zij eerder aangenomen dan ik... 
> 4) tja... ik vind het maar een schijtopleiding



1) heb je wel gevraagd naar de reden van die afwijzing. Heel vaak zoekt men ook naar een mentaliteit en de verwachting van de student over de opleiding ... 
2) en dat zijn misschien dus niet de doorslaggevende redenen voor aannemen of afwijzen...
3) heeft misschien uiteindelijk toch wel iets met 4) te maken?
4) als je voor die konstatring geen redenen kan/wil aanvoeren komt het misschien vooral omdat je er een verkeerde (te hoog gespannen?) verwachting van de opleiding had.... 
[ik vind in de file staan, snelheids-boetes en belasting betalen ook schijt! Maar daar heb je zo weinig aan.]

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door speakerfreak_
> ...



reden was dat het simpelweg vol zat[xx(]

andere intreseerde de opleiding weinig...

dan denk ik toch echt, ik wil graag die opleiding doen en mijn intresse ligt er volop in EN ik heb de opleiding gedaan die je er minimaal voor nodig hebt (zoals in de folder stond).
Als andere dan worden aangenomen die NIET  de (zogenaamd!) benodigde opleiding gedaan hebben en nou niet bepaald graag de opleiding willen doen... tjah dan denk ik ook [xx(][xx(][xx(]

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi speakerfreak,
dus die anderen gaan aan een opleiding beginnen.... waar ze nou niet bepaald graag heen willen? 
Zo iets van _'Ik weet niet wat ik wil, en ach je moet toch wat, dus dan dit maar'_ 
Klinkt toch een beetje vreemd, maar jij zult dat ongetwijfeld beter hebben kunnen peilen. Helaas lijkt het soms wel of in Nederland lui lamlendig lummelgedrag meer regel is dan uitzondering.   

Maar wat is er in jouw opvatting dan mis met die opleiding zelf? 
Wat voor vakken (inhoud?) krijg je bijvoorbeeld veel te veel of juist veel te weinig? Of helemaal niet terwijl je dat wel zou verwachten / logisch zou vinden??
Of wat voor vak(ken) hebben een veel te hoog (of veel te laag) niveau naar jouw mening?
Iets is niet alleen maar schijt door het selectie en toelatingsbeleid (dat rijmt!)

----------


## speakerfreak

over het laatste van jou reactie, vind dat de toelating toch ook wel een belangrijk deel van een school is...

van bepaalde vakken vind ik inderdaad dat het te simpel is en sommige vakken teveel.
Zal Binnenkort ff uitzoeken welke vakken ik allemaal had en welke ik vond er wel beter konden

Trouwens gozer die ik ken heeft die opleiding ook gedaan en heeft het met succes af gerond, maar die kreeg na 2 jaar stage, in het 3e jaar nog een periode ``dmx```...
dan denk ik toch wel, tja... maargoed dat word nu in de 1ste klas ook gegeven dus dat is goed gekomen wat dat betreft

----------


## marinus

Hallo forumlezers,

Een week geleden heb ik een brief gehad van de Opleiding Theater techniek en theater maken dat ik helaas niet kon deelnemen aan de opleiding.

Ook ik heb eerst de keuze gemaakt om te gaan werken in de wereld, ervaring opdoen, mensen leren kennen. Onderaan beginnen en dan zien waar het schip strand. Na een paar jaar besloot ik echter toch om op zoek te gaan naar een opleiding die aansloot op mijn werk-wensen, zodat ik niet alleen een diploma op zak zou hebben, (want laten we als volwassen mensen naar de wereld kijken, en zien dat tegenwoordig een diplomaloos werker eerder op een houtje zit te bijten dan op een lekkere boterham) maar ook een theoritische basiskennis van het vak dat ik in de praktijk al zowel in loondienst als als freelancer uitvoer.

De opzet van de OTT staat mij aan. Een bred draagvlak in een kleine wereld is naar mijn mening een goed fundament. Verschillende leraren uit de wereld en enkelen van ver daarbuiten is volgens mij ook geen enkel probleem. De gedachte om na vier jaar gediplomeerde theatertechnischi af te leveren pas simpelweg bij een HBO opleiding. Ik vind het spijtig dat niet meer hoge(kunst)scholen het innitiatief nemen om een dergelijke opleiding op poten te zetten, zodat de OTT een deel van haar monopolie (en dus machts) positie verliest.

Het is de graadmeter van de Amsterdamse hogeschool van de kunsten waarmee ik een probleem heb;

Moesten de leerlingen twee jaar geleden nog een leuk verslagje schrijven en op gesprek komen, dit jaar heb ik een heus boekwerk aan opdrachten moeten maken waaronder een fotoreportage, een beschrijving van een stage dag, een verhaal aan de hand van een affiche, recenties, motivatie en cv... En dat allemaal onder het mom van een VOORSELECTIE.
Elke deelnemer moest RUIM voor de einddatum het boekwerken ingeleverd hebben, zodat EVENTUEEL een vervolg gesprek zou plaatsvinden..

*Echter, van voorselectie bleek geen sprake toen de deelnemers een brief thuis kregen met een vriendelijke uitnodiging voor het gesprek én een  workshop beeldende vorming, en dat we onze opdrachten mee mochten nemen, desnoods later opsturen!!!*

Blijkbaar wordt er niet gekeken naar je voorkennis, naar je inzichten, 
je werkervaring óf (ingaand op de nieuwe kant van de opleiding) je theatrale inzichten. (iets wat bepaald kan worden aan de hand van opdrachten).
Blijkbaar wordt er een team studiebollen samngesteld die de grootste kans maken om de opleiding heelhuids, met negens en tienen te verlaten, (ik denk aan de tentamens wiskunde en natuurkunde die onderdeel waren van de selectiedag). 

Ons is verteld dat er dit studiejaar 2005/2006 tussn de 50 en 60 leerlingen zich hebben aangemeld voor de opleiding. 17 daarvan zijn welkom en 3 worden op een zogenaamde reservelijst geplaatst. Is het een grote moeite om in twee of drie regels kenbaar te maken waarom de overige 30-40 NIET welkom zijn? En het verweer dat er een team samen gesteld dient te worden is een zwak argument. Aan de hand van tentamens en een kwartiertje verhoor kan volgens mij niemand een "team" samenstellen. In de wereld bepaalt ook niemand voor ons met wie we het beste samenwerken, onze sosiale vaardigen zullen elke halve zool op moeten kunnen vangen.


Ik ben benieuwd naar uw reactie,
Groeten.

----------


## Percy

Ha Marijn, Toch nog heelhuids thuisgekomen na die vertraging van een uur of 3 lees ik. Jammergenoeg ben ik ook niet aangenomen, maar dat had ik aan de ene kant wel verwacht uit de gesprekken. Ik denk inderdaad ook dat ze meer kijken naar inzichten en creativiteit dan naar werkervaring. Wat ik van andere studenten aan de opleiding heb gehoord is dat ze mensen het liefst willen kneden. Ze zoeken dus juist mensen met weining werkervaring, maar die wel veel theater hebben gezien. Op zich waren de wis en natuurkunde Tentamens niet echt moeilijk, maar dat kan ook aan mij gelegen hebben. Wat mij wel opvalt is dat de opleiding ieder jaar veranderd.
En als je echt wilt weten waarom je niet in aanmerking komt, dan zou ik gewoon even bellen. Dat heb ik ook gedaan en ze hadden gewoon liever dat ik naast mijn HAVO diploma ook mijn VWO diploma zou halen.

----------


## speakerfreak

nog een nadeel vind ik trouwens, is dat er echt gigantisch veel uitvalt, en in het begin in de formulieren/contracten/boeken stond duidelijk dat elk uitgevallen les, dat die zou worden gegeven door een andere leraar of later gegeven zou worden.

echt niet dus

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Percy_
> 
> En als je echt wilt weten waarom je niet in aanmerking komt, dan zou ik gewoon even bellen. Dat heb ik ook gedaan en ze hadden gewoon liever dat ik naast mijn HAVO diploma ook mijn VWO diploma zou halen.



En bij mijn selectiegesprek zaten ze leuk te verkondigen dat er niet wordt gecorrespondeerd over redenen waarom je wel of niet bent aangenomen. [xx(]


Toen ik begon met mijn opdrachten die ik ter plekke moest maken (de tentamens voor de exacte vakken, scriptanalyse en videofragment), kwamen er ook een aantal leerlingen langs die zowat omvielen van verbasing. Ze mompelden iets van 'Zoiets hebben wij niet hoeven doen voor onze selectie.' Kennelijk hebben ze dit jaar het voor het eerst geprobeerd. Hopelijk ook als laatste jaar, want ik zat daar echt van 12:00 tot 18:00 opdrachten te maken, met als enige 'pauze' mijn selectiegesprek. [B)]

Ik sta overigens op de reservelijst op positie 2, dus nog een beetje hoop.  :Wink:

----------


## Percy

Succes dan.. Maar ik vrees het ergste.. Waren afgelopen jaren altijd al weinig mensen afgevallen.. Wanneer ben jij op selectie geweest?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Percy_
> Wanneer ben jij op selectie geweest?



Het eerste deel heb ik op mn gemakkie in de kerstvakantie gedaan. Die dag in Amsterdam doorbrengen was op 9 februari met voorafgaand de workshop op 5 februari. Volgens mij was ik één van de eersten dit jaar.

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Percy_
> 
> Succes dan.. Maar ik vrees het ergste.. Waren afgelopen jaren altijd al weinig mensen afgevallen.. Wanneer ben jij op selectie geweest?



weet niet over welke je het hebt? maar in rotterdam valt meer dan de helft in het 1ste jaar al af

----------


## Zinzi

ik heb inmiddels ook bericht van de ott
Ik sta 4e op de reserve lijst, was te verwachten want het gesprek liep van geen kante. Ik verwacht niet dat het dit jaar nog wat wordt, maar misschien volgend jaar. De selectie viel mij ook wel tegen. Vooral het wiskunde en het natuurkunde examen had ik niet verwacht. Was flink doorpoten. En de voorselectie werd niet erg veel mee gedaan leek het.

----------


## Percy

@speakerfreak Ik heb het over Amsterdam, op HBO nivo.. Rotterdam is op MBO niveau..

En de meeste mensen slagen nu eenmaal voor hun eindexamen. Zo gemakkelijk is het toch wel.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik heb de indruk dat ze maar wat aan het zwalken zijn op die OTT,
het ene jaar ligt de nadruk op de artistieke componenten en is 'techniek pur sang' eigenlijk van minder belang (dan zweverig geleuter) en nu is het net weer andersom.
Maar als je een opleiding Techniek (!) wilt doen op HBO-niveau 
moet het je natuurlijk niet verbazen dat er flink getrokken wordt aan de kennis van de exacte vakken.  
De vraag is wel hoe dat dan weer wordt ingepast in de "artistieke" ambitie.

----------


## marinus

Heren bedankt voor uw reacties. Ik keer mijn rug naar de OTT en plan een ander pad om stinkend rijk en arrogant te worden  :Big Grin: . Voor nu, tot later en percy, success met je vwo.

Groeten Marinus

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door marinus_
> 
> Heren bedankt voor uw reacties. Ik keer mijn rug naar de OTT en plan een ander pad om stinkend rijk en arrogant te worden .



We zijn oprecht verheugd dat we je van de illusie hebben kunnen afhelpen dat je via de weg van de OTT stinkend rijk zou kunnen worden....
Daarvoor zijn heel andere wegen te bewandelen. 
Begin in de politiek en zorg voor een kortlopend geheugen. De vele champagne recepties (bij presentaties van adviezen, rapporten, commissies, opening van nieuw panden, afdelingen, instituten, enz enz enz) helpen daarbij uitstekend.
De baantjes komen daarna vanzelf wel, en de dikkere banen commisariaten en adviesschappen bij de (semi-)overheid, zbo, en de grote bedrijven volgen daarna weer. 
De 'heren' Kok en Rozenmuller laten zien hoe zoiets werkt. En die arrogantie komt ook als vanzelf met de macht, lijkt het wel.
Dus wat zul je je druk maken over theatertechniek als rijkdom en arrogantie jouw doelen om na te streven zijn....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Percy

Nou.. Je plan was zo gek nog niet Marijn.. Ik denk dat er genoeg regiseurs zijn die er behoefte in hebben. En anders gewoon zorgen dat je die vraag oproept.

----------


## Juriaan

Welke opleding zit er in zwolle?, want aan het begin werdt die genoemd, maar geen school naam ofzo

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik meen dat het Deltion in Zwolle iets aan AV-media en/of theatertechniek doet ...

----------


## Flien

Ik ben ook niet aangenomen op OTT in amsterdam, wel in eindhoven op mbo niveau, zijn er nog meer mensen die daar heen gaan?

----------


## deurklink

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ik meen dat het Deltion in Zwolle iets aan AV-media en/of theatertechniek doet ...



Deltion zwolle doet aan een gecombineerde opleiding (1ste jaar AV en Theatertechniek gecombineerd) Vervolgens kun je je richting kiezen voor het 2de jaar. Ik zit nu zelf in het 2de jaar van theatertechniek wat nu bijna is afgelopen.

----------


## rinus bakker

hallo deurklink,

Vertel daar eens wat meer over.
Is er ook een 3e en/of een 4e jaar?
Voldeed die opleiding tot nu toe aan jouw verwachtingen?
Wat valt er allemaal op toe (en op af?) te dingen?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Vandaag brief in de bus: ik ben aangenomen. [8D]

----------


## AJB

Ik zeg; veel sterkte... ( en natuurlijk gefeliciteerd) :Wink:

----------


## Trein

Sooooww.... wat een verhalen! Wat een hoop vooroordelen, en oogkleppen. Heb net de laatste 4 pagina's gelezen. De andere heb ik geruime tijd geleden eens bekeken. Waar kunnen jullie je toch druk overmaken. 

Voor alle tegenstanders van opleidingen: Zoek alles lekker zelf uit! Je komt er toch wel als je wil!!! Ervaring leert dat iedereen op een plekje komt die bij hem past. Soort zoekt immers soort. (kun je ook positief lezen!!)Wroeging hebben over het ooit niet aangenomen zijn och kan maar om dan hier ff flink de zaak af te branden is ook niet juist. Alle sollicitaties (en dus ook bij opleidingen) zijn momentopnamen. Ik denk dat de docenten die bepalen wie wel en wie niet op een opleiding worden toegelaten zich regelmatig vergissen!! 

Mensen die op een opleiding zitten en/of willen komen: Bijtje tanden er in, en haal er uit wat er inzit!! Trek je niks aan van gewauwel van de afgelopen 9 paginas! Doe er je voordeel mee, er staan goede tips in!! Maar ook een hoop onzin. Bepaal vooral je eigen koers, plannen en ambities.  Maar onthoudt, je bent als je van school komt geen haar beter dan ieder ander die enorm zijn best doet en er alles aan wil doen zijn persoonlijke ambitie in het vak te bereiken.  Je zult je altijd moeten bewijzen. Wel of geen diploma is vaak een pre bij sollicitaties. Maar bij uitdagende of  leidinggevende functies is ervaring en werkhouding natuurlijk altijd het belangrijkste!

Voor wat betreft OTT, ze zijn daar echt aan de weg aan het timmeren!!! De opleiding krijgt weldegelijk een goede basis. (was ook wel nodig) Maar veracht niet dat je er als allesweter en alles eter vanaf komt. Het grootste deel bepaal je immers zelf. MBO heb ik geen verstand van. (ben 4e jaars HBO en niet altijd even positief over de opleiding geweest) 

@ Rinus&gt; Ze hebben heel wat afgezwalkt maar denk dat ze gestabiliseerd zijn, opleiding heet niet voor niets tegenwoordig:  theatermaker techniek en theater. Geeft wel een duidelijke richting aan. Niet alleen techniek dus. 

@jurjen_barel: Heel veel succes. Sterkte zal wel mee vallen!!! Wat mensen hier ook allemaal vertellen over opleidingen ik weet zeker dat je een leuke tijd tegemoet gaat!!  

@moderator: Is er niet genoeg gezegd??? Argumenten zijn duidelijk duurt nu al een jaar denk dat dit misschien een goed moment is om ff te cillen met zn allen en gewoon te werkenhet zij als: Artistiek-, wannabee-, organisatorisch-,evenementen-, av-, freubel-, knutsel-,psychologisch-, stinkende-, frisgewassen- of neuzel -technicus te willen zijn. 

leren of doceren is ook een optie als je dat leuk vindt...

[ :Embarrassment: )] Trein

----------


## rinus bakker

2 trein:
gestabiliseerd, we zullen zien...
als er volgend jaar weer ergens anders subsidies zijn weg te slepen, 
dan verandert 'stand de pé' de naam en de inhoud van die opleiding weer,
ben ik bang.

----------


## AJB

Ik denk dat we er verstandig aan doen om dit topic voorlopig met rust te laten... Het systeem van hoor- en wederhoor is toegepast, en ik persoonlijk voel dat er weinig nieuwe info aangedragen wordt. 

Hierbij dan ook een slotje. Mochten er mensen zijn met zwaar geheime info, (positief of negatief) kunnen ze altijd mailen, dan zal ik het slotje heroverwegen.


groet Arvid (AJB)

----------

